# ISIS Colchester : Part 39



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

New home ladies


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow - I'm first. Hope that bodes well for this upcoming cycle. Yey!

Tricksy - good luck with Gidon today 

Debs - good today

Lisa good luck with your injection

shelley good luck on wednesday.

Si to everyone, sorry  just a quickie!

Will post some Pickle pics tonight.

Love to all,

Loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blimey you're up early Loui! Glad to hear pickle is on the mend. Can't wait to see more pics of her as she's absolutely gorgeous. 

Tricksy - good luck today. 

Lisa - you too. Sending you so much   and so many   for this cycle to bring you your baby.

Julia - can't believe you caved and told them! That said, I can't believe that they really thought that was us   I was going to see if we could keep it going and get them dressed up as shepherds or something for singalonga Joseph  

Debs - did you have a good weekend in Manchester?

Hello everyone else. I need to go back to the old board to catch up on everyone else. Hoping to have a productive day doing housework today. Henna goes home (her mum and dad landed nearly 3 hours ago) at some point and even though she's chewed a LOT of stuff I'm going to miss her. On the flip side though life is soooo much easier with just the two dogs.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - good luck with your chat with Gidon today hunny   

Lisa - hope dh hits the bulls eye tonight   - seriously hun, hope it goes ok - big hug  

Deb - good luck today hun  

At work so cant stop - be back later


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Shelley - good luck on Wednesday! How exciting it's all coming through so quickly. Glad that Penny has a new plan for you,   this will be the one.

Liz - hope you're keeping up with Faith   it must be such an interesting time.

Lisa - good luck with that jab.

Cathie - funny to think that 2 dogs now seem to you a doodle  

Em - hope DS is back to good behaviour, and that you are feeling well.

Debs - glad you had a good time with family.

Rachel - how are you? and how's your sister doing?

Tricksy - good luck for your chat with Gidon. Yes, I did lose some weight recently, but when I've been to the GP a couple of weeks ago to extend my sick leave (had a week after D&C and needed a few days more) he checked my iron levels and they came back normal. I am definitely more tired than usual though, and most days I don't sleep too well ... 

Rivka x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello Gang,

Just a quick one from me to say hope you got on ok this morning Reikilisa and Piepig - sending you loadsa      

Tricksy - hope Gidon had some answers for you hun.  x

Be back later - sorry as it's short n sweet.

Bx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all

just a quicky.

Hope everyone got on well today, there seemed to be a few with appointments and follow ups! look forward to hearing about it.


Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

How did you all get on today? There have been a few people having appointments today I think. Mine went well, I am on day 4 of stimms and I have 6 good size follicles on one ovary and several medium sized ones the other side. There were lots of small cysts as well (PCOS) so their hope is that the big ones will grow but not the small ones. Had bloods done but no phone call yet so guess the results were ok (although I was told they would phone anyway as I need to know about starting cetrotide). Just got phone call as I was typing! Start cetrotide tomorrow. E2 bloods are 1396, which is a bit ahead of the game cos apparently you would only expect them to be about 500 today. FSH is 6.7 which is apparently normal. Wait and see now, next scan Wednesday. I have to make sure I give muself the cetrotide within 24 hours of each other and in the morning so not sure what time to do it to fit it in with everything... when do you Ladies inject in the morning? Too early and it means an early start at weekends and too late means fitting it in with work.... 

Decisions, decisions...

Hugs to all,
Caroline x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

just quick as dinner is nearly ready we got 8 eggies collected today which is fab so hopefully they all fertilize tonight,managed to get flights book and hotel so all good.

cleo,hun i will phone u later.xxx

tricksy,hi hun hope u and si enjoyed urselfs saturday and i wasnt to im barresing      how was ur chat with gidon?

debs,glad u had a lovely time   

really sorry got to go my dinner is calling me love u all....


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZCxdm860YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F33%255F2%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









woo hoo - been having a play with the smileys like Tricksy does and finally got it to work 

Tricksy - Deb how did it go today?? keep coming on here to see if there is any news  

Caroline - sounds like your follies are coming along nicely hun 

Shellbell - fab news sweetheart    keep us posted


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Angel hun - I love the birdie!

Shelley - 8 eggies - that's fandabbydozy news! Here's     for DH's swimmer's tonight.

No Pickle pickies until the weekend I'm afraid - DH is working away all week for the next 6 weeks in Wiltshire and only home at the weekends - and he's taken the camera cable with him - oops!

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

back in a bit, but any chance of a meet up at the crown this week? could do with a chat and hug?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

loui,sorry hun crossed wires we have had a long chat and have decided to go all donor this time as it was such short notice,we talk about it lots.xxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening everyone

Shelley, glad you had a lovely birthday weekend and that Cleo and Tricksy had a good time celebrating with you. Woo hoo re 8 eggs - I hope they all fertilise overnight and it all goes to plan. I am sure it will be easier for you this time round as you know what to expect.

Cvru, glad stimming is going well. I hope someone will be able to advise you re the timing of your injections.

Lisa, I hope the injection goes well tonight, and that your DH is nice and gentle lol!

Tricksy, I think I saw you tonight going round the Tesco roundabout at about 4.30 in your car - did not beep in case it wasn't lol! Great that Gidon is looking after you. It is so exciting that you are having more treatment though I bet it is scary for you too. Wishing you all the best hun!

Cleo, glad you were able to do a bit of trimming of the lady garden lol! Don't worry, I am sure it will grow back fast and furiously again before the birth!

Cath, I bet you are relaxing now the pup has gone home. I bet you are going to miss her though.

Louie, any more pics of your lovely Pickle?

Rivka, glad you both had a lovely birthday weekend. Sorry to hear you are still feeling tired though.

Hi to everyone I have missed, hope you are all okay. I am knackered tonight so gonna try and get an early night. One day I will get to do personals for everyone!!

Take care,
Love Julia xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone me again i feel bad that not all off u were there saturday but there really wasnt enough room and greg arranged it all but hopefully we can all meet upat the ardliegh crown but my party next year will be the b!!!!!ks and ur all invited.xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Woooohoooo the jab is done     didn't really hurt at all, poor DH i could tell he was really nervous but he was very gentle with me     So thats me i'm feeling now that things are moving along quickly    

Em - How did you get that smiley?

Julia - So is that "an early night    .  Cannot believe i fell for your dressing up.......how gulliable am i!!!

Tricksy - any news - how did it go today?

Shelley - Glad you had a great birthday and meal out,  OMG how quick is that with your treatment, 8 eggs is great hope the lab of love does the business tonight and good luck for Wednesday   

Rachel  - thanks for your text hun and backup plan luckily i didn't need it  

B - Thank you for the gizmo hun without that the jab would have been a nightmare tonight   

Cleo - Glad you got the nutbush sorted    

Rivka - glad your weekend was nice hun,  it will take time to build yourself up again hun - thinking of you  

Cvru - Stimmings going great well done you,  I think i used to do the stimming injection at night  

Liz - Great to hear from you - hows Faith doing - got you running around like a yo yo?

Cath - Awwwwww poor you you will miss that puppy  

Loui - Looking forward to pickles piccies  : 

Debs - glad you had a good weekend away,  i can't do any night this week i'm afraid  

Take care everyone
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - We had a fantastic time  It was so great to see you and Cleo and other halves of course. I laughed so much, I didn't manage to get up Sunday morning, I overslept an hour and flew down the yard looking a right state, not expecting anyone to be there and of course the world and his wife were there  I think that Si might take Greg up on his offer of shooting, he fancys it I think  Here is the one and only pic before my stupid camera ran out of battery  and don't be so bloody stupoid of course you didn't embarrass me 










I have got everythinhg crtossed for you for Athens hun, 8 eggs thats fantastic   I am sure that you are going to be fine and it will work this time for sure 

Julia - yes hun it probably was me at the roundabout I didn't see you, you should of tooted  Hope you get your early night 

Lisa - thinking of you hun, hope that your jab went well today  how are you feeling?? 

Debs - I think that we were going to try and arrange a meet next week rather than this as a few can't make it. How are you?? not to hot eh??  

Loui - I'm sure that we can wait a few more days to see some more pics of Pickle. Good luck for your scan on Thursday 

Em - loving the emoticon hun  i'll fill you in in a mo on today

Cvru - woohoo sounds like you've got some good eggs cooking in there, you must be over the moon. Fingers crossed for Wednesday for you xx What is cetrotide?? I do my injections early as I leave home at 6.30am so don't really have a lot of choice. At weekends I do them about an hour later. I checked with Isis and that was ok, not sure about the cetrotide though.

Cleo - I've just been round to my best mates (preggy one) to colour her hair and I told her about your scare last week, she was really relieved to hear that it was normal as she has been suffering the same thing and was getting worried  She said its not the sort of thing that people talk about during pregnancy!!

Bhopes - how are you getting on hun? have you made any decisions about the future yet??

Rivka - I'm glad that you have been checked out at the doctors, you must be mentally exhausted from all of the stress. Just try and relax when you can and sleep as much as possible 

Cath - Is your house quiet without the puppy?? bet it all seems strange without her?? Glad you got your housework done, I got mine done too this afternoon. The house looked like a bomb had hit it after Si and Amber were left alone all day Saturday. How the hell a grown bloke and a dog can make so much mess is beyond me, it drives me bonkers!!

Ok now for my news  I rang Gidon at Isis this morning to be told that he had been in very breifly as he had forgotten that he had booked the day off of work  only a bloke could do that  I emailed him, gave him my mobile no and asked him to call me when he had a chance. I had already had 2 missed calls and 2 ansaphone messages left on my mobile, one from Si and the other I managed to delete before I had listened to it  I didn't even think that it could of been Gidon but it was. Anyway he called me when I was at work and I grabbed my bag and my car keys and ran out of the door, everyone thought that I was leaving in a hurry  it was pee'ing down with rain and I wanted to sit in my car and talk without being overheard but needed my notes I'd made  So he asked me why I thought that I had an immune issue (not nastily or anything but curiously) so I explained about the book and symptoms. He said that he was very sceptical about the tests (as I already knew) and was not willing to treat me with the IGIV as he was very against it. I said that I didn't want that and explained that the book had prescribed a patient Baby Asprin, Progesterone suppositorys (sp??), Heparin/Clexane, 500mg Calcium supplements, Folgard RX2.2 & Prednisone 5mg twice a day, nothing radical or strange and basically the only thing that i have not had before is the Prednisone. We went through a few options and he said that if we wanted tests he would recommend Michael Ah-Moye at Herts & Essex, he said that he was into that kind of testing and he would not rip me off. Gidon thinks that it is a lot of money to spend out (which it is) when he would be willing to prescribe the drugs I want  He is not sure about the level of steriod as he thinks that 5mg is a lot but I am going to have a real good look around her, do some research and we are going to discuss levels etc next week when we see him on Friday  I am a very happy bunny and I think that we have decided that we will go with what Gidon is suggesting and IF this next cycle does not work then we will have the testing done before our final go, not sure how much difference it will make though knowing the results if I am being treated as if they are positive anyway but we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. Was trying to work out today how soon we can go again and whispers............. I'm actually a little bit excited!!!

Lots of love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy - fab news hun that you are excited about your cycle!!! So pleased you got some answers and it has helped you.  On another note that photo is terrible   i look shocked and huge!!! I hate piccies of me, dh has been   his head off at me in it    You 2 look lovely though! xxx

piepig - how did your follow up go hun? I can make a meet this week on thursday night, or any night next week.

Lisa - is your depot shot all done??


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Your pregnant you nutter not huge   and you look gorgeous   I had literally 5 mins to have a look on here earlier and the first thing I found was a lady who had 3 failed iuis and 3 failed ivf's, she cycled again with Presnidone and Asprin and her baby boy is now 2 so yes i am excited, maybe I should base my excitement on more than 1 person but you have to start somewhere!!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - thats great news that you had a good chat with Gideon and even better that you are actually EXCITED about cycling again hunny    

Lisa was lovely to chat on ** tonight - it helps to know we are so alike and have the same feelings about things - hope your bottem isnt hurting too much  

Can anyone else make a meet up this week - im sure Deb wont mind me saying she is struggling at the moment


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone watching The Great Sperm Race on C4?? its amazing, what I've seen over the last 5 mins. It starts again on C4+1 at 10, worth watching or sky plusing I reckon  

I can try and make Thursday but I'm flat out at the mo   really sorry Debs, I will try though


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

if people can't make it this week don't worry, i'm sure i'll be fine


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Tricksy & Cleo - You must have posted at the same time my post about the depot is before yours  

Tricksy - Glad you got some answers from Gideon and he has put your mind at rest,  I'm basically on the same drugs as you've said apart from the Folgrad (whats that)  i am taking 10mg of steroids on this cycle the only other thing i haven't been prescribed is the baby aspririn but i have loads here,  when would you start and finish on that do yo know?  as i might take it anyway....can't do any harm  

Em - where did you get the smileys from hun?

Debs - Sorry hun  

Lisa xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie as I really need to take the dogs out whilst the sun is still shining. Making the most of being puppy free - though it's v quiet without her.

Debs -     I can't make Thurs as I'm on a nightshift but could poss do Friday. 

Shelley - great news on the embies. 

Tricksy - great that Gidon will try to help with the diff meds. 

Lisa - glad dh hit the target, but very gently.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - i went onto the search engine and typed in smiley central and downloaded the smilies, you should then end up with a smilie icon on the top right hand corner of the computer that you can click onto get you smilies - to be honest it was a bit of a palava -took a bit of time cos im no computer boff! - good luck <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZCxdm860YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Deb- hope you are ok sweetie - 

Cath - did you read my message about flights from stanstead to newquay hun? if not would you mind finding out what airline flys from stanstead, is it only Ryanair? hope your not missing henna too much


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Piepig - been thinking of you, hope you're ok.  I'm free to meet any night this week if you like?    

Shelley - that's great news honey!  Hope they all got jiggy with it last night x

Rivka - hope you're feeling better, perhaps you need to take a little holiday somewhere, a little break to recharge your batteries, you've been on the go so much of late.  

Tricksy - that's such good news that you had a good and open chat with Gidon, no wonder you're excited - you go for it hun     coming your way x

Cvru - how's the stimming going sweetie?  Hope you're feeling ok x

Reikilisa - how do you feel after the depot?  Hope you're feeling tip top  

Rachel - thanks ever so much for coming over Sun, and for your advice - means alot to us both. Got to get going with my leg work now to see what's what! Choccy is a darling and so well behaved.  Hope you had a good rest of the day and work is better for you this week.  

 to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.

Love n hugs

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - sorry, did get your message but completely forgot. Only Ryanair I'm afraid. And even then I think they bus the last part of the route  if they don't feel like going all the way  (this is just a rumour but had heard that they had a dispute with the airport so have been known to bus from Exeter or Plmouth).


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Shelley - 8 eggies is great, hope they were getting busy last night. Lots of     for tomorrow!

Tricksy - I think it's very good you have a long and detailed discussion with Gidon, and that he's now arrived at a tx plan that means you are doing things differently. There's no point to be repeating what didn't work, and I'm   that this is teh way forward for you.

Lisa - glad the jab went ok, how are you feeling today?

Julia - hope you got some sleep last night hun.

Debs -   

Last night had a nice evening, DH and me went to help a friend who's moving house, so it was packing (me) and dismantling furniture (DH), then we had some lovely waffles with her -- she got a waffle machine -- these fresh ones are gorgeous   She is moving closer to us so my waist line is in danger   
Had some decent sleep for once, so feeling better this morning.

Lots of love from Rivka x


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

I've been hiding for a bit trying to concentrate on getting my BMI down for our apt. We had that last Monday and are now just waiting for my latest day 21 bloods and all the other bloods needed prior to starting IVF! Can't believe we've finally got the nod! I managed to lose 18.5lbs in 5 weeks for the cause and then she didn't even weigh me   - just looked me up and down and said you're fine now!! 

Anyway, I thought I'd pop back as we should be starting at ISIS at the beginning of May. I am excited and aprehensive at the same time. Until we have our first apt there I don't really now what happens next, but there is no waiting list apparently - so should be starting soon! 

Shelley - Great news on your eggs, when will you hear how they got on with DH's spermies?!   

Sorry for lack of personals, I need to catch up!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I did a post last night and its not there   it wasn't even a rude one    

Shelley - any news hun on your embryo's what time are you flying over tomorrow?? I've got everything crossed for you hun xx

Shortie - well done on the weight loss, you must of worked really hard   So have you had one appt, what are you going back for in May?? have they told you about the injections or anything yet?? don't worry its not too bad  

Rivka - glad that you have finally had a good nights sleep, are you back at work yet?? 

Cath - is your house back to normal yet??    

B - good to hear from you hun  

Em - loving the smileys hun  

Lisa - glad your depo shot went well last night, is it still a bit surreal?? when do you start taking the predisnole?? 10mg seems to be the standard from embryo transfer. I've got a lot of research to do before we meet up with Gidon next week 

Well I've got to nip off, only been in half and hour and back off out again   going round to our friends to help them set up their wii board thing   

Lots of Love to everyone else

Tricksy xx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - Gidon was really fantastic - I'm so pleased you are going again and with the extra drugs. I will be on all that you describe (except the one begining with F was it (the one Lisa asked about) - but I am also taking the intralipids (the new and much cheaper alternative to IVIG, which is a non-blood product (it's made from egg whites and a plant extract)). I think I will be on 10mg prednisolone - but I'll know more at the begining of next week when they work out what meds I will need after the pre-treatment scan this Thurs. 

Shelley - thank you for explaining things to me - and go girl - hoping to hear some eggcellent news from Athens tomorrow!

Hello Shortie - well done you for loosing so much weight so now you can begin to cycle. I think we will be cycling at the same time (although I have moved from Colchester and so am now at CARE, Notts).

Cvru - your follies sound really good. You should be well on the way for a nice batch. 

Rivka - those waffles sound really yummy. You also sound busy and back to your normal self  

Lisa - well done for that jab. Not long now.

Debs/B/Cath/Rachel/Little Mo/Cleo - I hope you are all OK.

i have a v subdued Pickle. The vet showed me how to stop her bighting me (I thought it was because she was teething). It was not, and was totally bad behaviour. He gently grabbed her by the scruff of her neck and held her whilst she screamed herself out (it took about a minute). He did not hurt her one bit - it was just her objecting to being dominated. I then ad to do it at home as she was bighting me again - and guess what - she screamed and howled for about 3 mins. It was terrible to hear, and she wriggled and wriggled but I was not allowed to let go. At the end of it she resigned herself to the fact that I was boss and just lay down whilst I still held the scruff of her neck. Bliss. She tried it once more about 10 mins later and I held her scruff for jut 5 secs and then she realised that she shouldn't be naughty. Sounds horrible, but it worked. And she was not hurt at all - just her pride was hurt.

Loui xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Loui123 - good to hear Pickle is starting to realise who is boss. I had the same trouble when my dog was a puppy and they have really sharp teeth don't they?! It's all about asserting dominance (in as nice a way as possible). I think  my ex ended up nibbling my dogs ear once to get him to stop and it worked!

Tricksy - so good to hear you had a good chat with Gideon yesterday and you have a new plan for the way forward. Enjoy your research.

Shelley - all the best for your embryo transfer. Did they say how many fertilised?

Lisa - nice to have your injection over with hey?!

Sorry for lack of personals, it's been really busy on here today. Thanks for all your messages. I'm doing ok just really, really tired and I've had a headache for the last few days. I injected myself last night (whilst shedding a little tear cos I was being a wimp!). It's one thing DH injecting me but another doing it myself. I knew I had to though as I am going to London tomorrow and staying over night at a conference so will have to do it then. I also injected the cerotide today which was a much bigger needle (it's to stop me accidentally ovulating). I've got my next scan and bloods tomorrow so fingers crossed. I am really worried about OHSS due to PCOS and my age. I'm trying to keep positive but at the same time trying to prepare myself for what might happen!

Hugs to everyone,
C x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone ,

just a quick one sorry we have 6 fertilized eggies dont no what grade they are but im sure they will be good,and for the new ones we used donor sperm to,well i will be on tomorrow before we go pls send lots of       lots of love shellbell.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Congrats Shellie!! That is great. Wishing you all the best for tomorrow, take care. I am sure it will all go swimmingly.

CVRU, do you mind if I ask how old you are? Just wondering why you are concerned about your age. I am sure you will be monitored closely as ISIS are very aware of what can happen - just ask Ems!

Will try and catch up later x x x


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm 28 which apparently makes me more open to OHSS as I am still counted as being young!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley -


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Shelley - such good news, you'll be PUPO in no time. Take care on the way to Athens and lots of    

Tricksy - I've been back to work since last Monday hun. I'm not too bad in the mornings but getting tired already in the afternoons ... It'll be an early night in tonight. Hope you are well and keeping up this PMA about your cycle.

Lisa - thanks for your pm, I just pm'd you back hun.

Crv - well done on injecting yourself (I always had DH doing them, I am a wimp). Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Shortie - you've done really well on your weight loss, you should be proud of yourself and good luck for your cycle.

Loui - glad to hear Pickle is beginning to behave, hope you don't ahve to resort to nibbling her ear like Crv's ex  

Hello everyone else, hope you are having a good evening.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I WANT A Wii      never been on one before and just watched my friend doing the skiing and seriously thought I was going to wet myself laughing    it was soooo funny  

Shelley - that is fantastic new hun, you must be over the moon. Have a safe flight tomorrow and please let me know how you get on    

Rivka - glad that your ok, your body just needs a little more time to recoup itself  

Loui - i know it seems cruel but you have to instill who is boss and unfortunatley its the only way    Folgard RX2.2 is just a strong vitamin, lots of vit b 6 & 12 I think. I think that I am going to push Gidon for 10mg of Prednisole as that does seem to be the normal dose.

Crvu - I've always found injecting myself is better than hubby doing it, think its the control freak in me   

I'm off now as I've not had any dinner yet and I'm starving marvin, catch up later

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hey did i tell u all m going to athens tomorrow to have my babies put back,for the first time im getting excited,god i so hope it woks and again but sticks arround this time pls pls pls dear god.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

just  a quicky as am knackered. Just got in from my MIL's as she is on her own this week. I haven't really been out during the week for a while and am shattered!!

Tricksy - i'm so glad you're excited hun!!! Bet you can't wait to get started now.

Lisa - glad all went well.

Shelley - fab news hun. Will be thinking of you and your embies!!

Deb -      
Love to everyone

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy I love the Wii, especially the  and the


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oops, that did not work but I think you get the gist!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - will be sending you a ton of   for your trip> Pm me what time you're at the airport and I'll try to pop up and say hello if I'm around. 

Rivka - hope dh was able to help earlier. Good that you slept better the other night. Long may it continue.

Debs - how are you doing?  

Cvru = good luck for tomorrow. 

Tricksy - the wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii is fab. I just need to work out how to get the sound bit to work on our complicated tv and then I'll be able to use it even more. It's great fun though. There are a few of us with wiis so maybe we should have a wii get together sometime as you can "guest" the handsets.

Julia - the hoola is really hard!

Loui - good that pickle has learned who's boss. It's not cruel at all doing it that way, it's what their mums would do. 

Just got back in from work. It was a good shift as not much going on, just a bit antisocial in terms of hours. Gave me plenty of time to wii and walk the dogs though. It's been v odd without my little shadow.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cath - you made me LOL with your comment about your shadow! That's exactly what I have! I had to do the scruff of the neck thing twice last night in the end - and I put her crate in the kitchen for the first time last night and she slept through from 8pm until 5am.  I let her out for a wee and put her back and made her stay in there for another hour (she screamed for about 15 mins).

Loui xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Morning All!

Loui - I have a shadow too!! How old is your pup? We got our new on just over a week ago, we must be barking (!) mad - 2 cats and 2 dogs! Our little guy is called Bear and he's almost 10 weeks now. Im having trouble with toilet training, the first 2 full days we had him he was fine - no mess in the house at all. But 2 days at home with DF and it all went to pot  . Just don't know what to do . He's signed up for puppy classes but the next bunch don't start till May! DF had the other dog from a pup but his ex left a few weeks into it so he felt guilty and just let the pup do what he wanted! Which was fine when he was little, but now he weighs 58kgs, it can be an issue! It all new to me though!

CVRU - Blimey, you're so brave with the injections! I know everyone has to do it but its the one thing that I am REALLY scared about. I guess the first one is the worst, so hope you get on OK with the others. Hopefully no more tears though  

Tricksy - Glad to see things are moving for you again and good to hear you can stay local. We had our last appointment with Dr Marfleet at the General last Monday, it was basically to check on my weight as my BMI was over 30 so we wouldn't qualify for NHS funding. Our next apt will be at ISIS, but because my day 21 bloods are over 6 months old, they have to be done again. AF was a week late    I'm never usually late - so it was a mean thing to do!! We'd also been told that DF's swimmers had improved 'almost to the point it could happen on it's own' so you can guess what I was hoping!! But, it just means that we have to wait even longer to get the day 21's done. Also got to get HIV etc done too. So as soon as all our results are back the letter will be sent to ISIS and then we just wait for the apt there. And no...they've not told me anything about the injections - I only know what I've read myself - which is quite a bit as I'm a terrible 'need-to-know-it-all' but better to be prepared I think??! 

Shelley -Good luck!! I really hope this one works for you. Have a safe trip      

Hi to everyone else, I'd better get off to work


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All,

Shortie - that's such good news you get to go for your cycle, well done on your weightloss, you're an inspiration to me.  The jabs aren't that bad, I think it's getting over the idea of it but you do get used to them.

Cvru - hope you're getting on ok honey.  I started off with DH doing them but then found it easier to do them myself - got DH to be doing the breakfast or dinner instead whilst I was injection (had to give him something to do after all!) 

Shelley - you go girl!  Bring those embies home and in the warm, sending you loadsa     

Reikilisa - you ok honey?

Tricksy - I want a wii too, DH hasn't yet got me my b'day pressie so I might go for one too 

Loui - You're right, you have to let Pickle know who's boss.  Not long till you start now, when's your baseline?     coming your way honey

Well I'm in a quandry as to what to do now.  Had our follow up on Mon and was told they'd recommend the antagonist protocol but I'm worried that that would reduce the number of eggs.  At blinkin' last they said I had mild OHSS in Oct and am a brisk responder   which is why the change of protocol.  I've been in touch with Barts and they've advised that it's two scans plus baseline so given my history I think we really need to ask to go back to ISIS. ISIS won't do any further tests other than AMH which we're considering having. I'm dubious about some other things too with Barts.  Has anyone else done the antagonist protocol (it's the one with the pill rather than DRing drugs)?  I'm not sure how successful it is?

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

B - pretty sure that this is what Cleo did I have not heard great things about Barts either, Debs seems really happy at Bourn Hall but its just so far away. When I spoke to Gidon the other day he did recommend a Mr Michael Ah-Moye who does additional tests. I have his phone number at home if you would like it??  Have you had any level 1 tests done yet? Sometimes/often your gp will do these ones free for you xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

just to say im off in abit to the airport still not sure how im feeling about this one but after tomorrow its out off my control,if im not to tired tomorrow i will let u all no how we got on,spk to u all tomorrow lots of love 

shellbell.               

I WILL BE PUPO TOMORROW.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo Shell, Good luck hun, have a safe flight and speak soon, lots of love to you both xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Shelley:

Good luck hunny i'm sending all my             
Thinking of you hun. xxxx

Tricksy:
Glad gideon was so helpful, I'm excited for you too have a good feeling about this for you like fate has stepped in and helped you too try again.

Lisa:
Glad jab went well, Not long now.

We are off to Disneyland in paris on Friday, I am so excited Faith is going to love it. She says she is going on holiday and she is going to say hello to Mickeymouse, bless. Just the weather is fine. See you when we get back xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Shelley -     hope you are having a good trip out, hooray to bringing babies home. Roll on tomorrow! Take care of yourself hun.

B - I'm sorry I don't know about that protocol, I only did a protocol where they put you on the pill and then on d/regging drugs which is probably not the same? But sure someone else will have the answer. Where you going to Barts because a London clinic is more practical for you? If you're not happy with them, can you go to another London one (like ARGC)?

Cathie - your DH was so helpful, he knew exactly the details I needed and put my mind (a bit more) at rest. Hope you are resting after your night shift.

Liz - have a lovely time in Mickeymouse land   I'm sure Faith would love it all.

Hello everyone else. 

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - glad to hear that. 

Shortie - I've pmd you the details of the dog training in our village. With the house training, we just made sure the dogs were taken out and told to go for a wee every hour and after each meal and they learned reasonably quickly. Hon was better, and the puppy we just had, as she was in a crate over night and she hated peeing in there so much that she would try to hold it in longer each night which worked well. There's a puppy thread on the Hobbies board that might be useful for you.

What a poop about af being late and delaying things a little after you worked so hard to lose the weight. 

B - I'm not sure I understand the antagonist protocol. I was advised to do the short protocol which was either pill d/r then straight into stimms, or just starting stimms with my natural cycle, but I have low response not high so I can't imagine it's the same as they're suggesting for you. Did you try peer support?

Loui - well done pickle for staying quiet so long. Those crates are fantastic. 

Hello everyone else. Having a pointless day so far. Wanted to get some stuff done in work this morning so got up early despite not finishing till midnight, only to find the computers had still crashed and I couldn't get into any of my files so I couldn't do any work   So car sharing with dh and putting the dogs into the sitters for the day was a complete waste of time. Thankfully a friend gave me a lift home or I'd still be stuck out there with dh. 

Did someone on here say they were looking for a puppy? Our dog sitter/trainer has a litter of collie puppies. They're 6 weeks old and all sold apart from one boy and one girl. They're the most adorable little bundles, and I couldn't remember if someone said they were hoping to get a pup soon....


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all

Bhopes - On my first ivf i was on long protocol, down regged with buseralin and then on 150 iu of puragon uppped to 200 iu during last few days. we got 7 eggs from 9 follies (i think), 4 fertilised and i had 2 grade 2/3 put back. 2nd cycle i down regged on marvalon then went onto puragon 450 iu. When my lead follie reached 14mm i started orgalutran. I had 14 follies and they collected 5 eggs. i was a little disappointed but actually these eggs were of far better quality. We had 100% fertilisation. I had 2 x grade 1 8 cell put back, 1 grade 1 6 cell and 1 grade 2 8 cell to freeze (the other little embie didn't continue) My clinic were quite prepared to take them to blast but our nerves wouldn't hold out so we had the best ones put back. I fell pregnant on this cycle. 3rd cycle i followed the same as 2nd cycle but my drugs were reduced alot sooner. We got 7 eggs. Can't remember how many fertilised, i think 5 or 6. We had 2 grade 1 put back and took the rest to blast to freeze. Ended up with one frozen blast and a BFP. I was pg with twins too. For me the antagonistic protocol got me better quality eggs. Hope this helps.


As usual i am tired!!  Hope everyone esle is good.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shelley - Good luck  hun   , you'll soon be PUPO   

B - I'm sorry i can't help with that protocol,  but when you see from Cleo's post it does sound really good so i would go for it hun  

Cleo - not long till half term hun   

Cath - Awwww i'm so tempted with the puppies but Dh and i agreed that we would give this treatment a go and only if we get a negative we would think about getting one

Liz - Enjoy Disneyland hun and i just know Faith will love it    

Shortie - what type of pup have you got? 

C - Well done on doing your jab  

Loui - good luck tomorrow   

Hi to everyone else

Really weird as i don't feel anything from that jab    i hope its working     

love Lisa xxx


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

evening ladies

Been trying to catch up on everyones news as not been on here cos computer playing up 

Shelley hope ot's al gone ok today and that you are pupo

Piepig how are you 

Cvru Hope stimming going ok. I did all my injections as dh useless near needles 

Lisa Glad jab went ok. Not long now 

Shortie well done with your weight loss. How did you manage it? I haven't lost an ounce for my hol 

Tricksy glad all went well with Gidon. Things seem to be moving forward for you. I want a wii too. Keep dropping hints.

Bhopes Aban suggested that protocol for me next time too. Don't get it really.

Liz hope you have a lovely time a disney

Rivka, Angel how you feeling now ladies?

Cleo you look lovely in the photo

Cath hope you are well. 

Little mo are boys ok now?

Not much news from me. Been rushing around getting bits for hol and trrying to find a stylist to stand in for me. Did forget to tell you, at the health and beauty show i went to las week, there was a clairvoiant there and normally i'd run a mile but i had a quick reading  She said i'd be pg in 3months! without any outside help. IF only that would come true. I was feeling quite positive after that and my amh results until AF showed up at weekend but   had sore(.)(.) this week and at reflexology today she said my feet felt different! Confused.com!!!!

So, love to all kittyx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
you've all been yacking loads again!!!

Julia - I can't believe you didn't all dress up last week - I was planning to have a hunt on ******** for the photo's when I got a moment - what a disappointment   !

Rivka - glad you enjoyed your coach tour   and the recital.  I hope your Mum is feeling better soon - I'm not suprised the situation it is making you feel exhausted as it must be very emotional for you too and probably if you are not sleeping this is due to all the stress you have been through lately    .  Thinking of you hun and let me know when you feel up to another walk again.

Shelley - I can't believe how quickly things are happening for you - I hope all your embies are doing well and will be keeping all crossed for you and sending lots of     .  Can't wait for your news.

Loui - just noticed your signature says you will be on viagra for your next cycle   - will be very interested to hear how the side effects are helping!!!!  Sounds like little Pickle now knows who is boss lady now!

Cath - hope you are not missing Henna too much.

Caroline - 28 - you ARE young hun!!!  I'm glad that all is going OK with you. It is interesting what you said about the Certrotide as I have been on it for two of my cycles and no one had ever mentionned the importance of the timing of it (in fact I am sure at the ARGC I was told to take it 'now' one afternoon for my first jab and the mornings after that after I got up).  Sending you lots of     for the next few days.

Tricksy - thanks for your last post to me - I get very paranoid sometimes I have said the wrong thing so thanks for reassuring me  .  I am glad your conversation with Gidon has left you feeling positive and excited about things.  Michael Ah-Moye was one of the doctors I saw at E&H and I agree completely that I don't think they will rip you off there at all. If it would help I could check my notes and see what dose prednisolone they recommended for me there? I think it was 5 mg increasing to 10 mg after E/C or E/T - can't quite remember but as Lisa says this dose is definitely what Stepan at Reprofit seems to prescribe as standard if there are diagnosed NK cell issues. Unless their testing has changed recently though, what E&H don't check is the killing power of the NK cells (which is why the ARGC gave me IVIG) and or the cytotoxicity (TNF/Cytokine ratio etc which is why Loui needs humira) they only look at the marker levels of the different killer cells in the blood which is part the reason the tests are cheaper.  I think Dr ******* looks into all of this though.  Many patients at the ARGC are also on 1 mg Dexamethasone rather than 10 mg Prednisolone and I think there is a section on this in that book (I was changed from dex to pred after ET). Hopefully though you won't need to get anyone this looked into   and it is great that Gidon is listening to what you want for your cycle.

Lisa - so glad your jab went OK - I bet DH was more nearvous than you in the end - Mike used to hate doing my Gestone jabs.  How are you feeling now - any side effects?

Cleo - I thought you all looked lovely in that photo - be proud of your bump hun!

Shortiesmith - welcome back and that is fantastically well done on your weight loss. Lots of    for your cycle - I hope you get all the tests sorted out soon and don't worry about the injections, you will soon get used to it and see it as a little step to your BFP.  That's great news about DH's swimmers too.

Bhopes - glad that your follow up has answered some of your questions about OHSS but sorry it has put you in a quandry.  I was on the antagonist protocol for my third cycle but I think I am not the best person to ask about how successful it was given my reducing ovarian reserve I don't think you could compare us.  I hope Cleo has reassured you though and from what I have read there are varying opinions as to how much the difference changing the protocol makes - I am sure if you do a search on it you will see. 

Kitty - i hope that clairvoyant was right  

Anyway have to go - sorry for anyone I have missed,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

tempted to buy tickets for spandau ballet at the o2....anyone wanna come?


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Debs - really sorry I completely forgot to ask yesterday how things went at your follow up.  Sorry you have been feeling low lately too hun  ,
Rachel x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

PiePig said:


> tempted to buy tickets for spandau ballet at the o2....anyone wanna come?


ME ME ME!!!!!   tried to get tickets last night on presale but didn't get anywhere. Will try again in a mo xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oooh, count me in too, FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Mornin All!

Cath - Thanks for PM, really appreciate that. However, I saw it after I'd booked the trainer to come next Sunday for a one2one with us!  . We set his pen up in the where they both sleep and the 2 of them went in and checked it out. The pup got on the bed he wanted, and Diesel (4yr old) ended up snuggled up in the pen   (You had to be there). Anyway, he stayed in his pen overnight and didn't cry at all. No mess either, so I got up and let him out at 4am - then he went back to bed! DF will be first home tonight - so we'll see how many presents are left for him to deal with!!  

Kitty - I lost the weight on the Cambridge Diet. I've tried the gym (put weight on!), Slimming World and calorie counting, but this is the only one that worked really well. It does still bug me that the NHS would prefer me to be lighter than fitter - I was much fitter when I was working out 4 times a week, but I was building muscle and that shows up on the scales! Oh well, its done now. I hope the clairvoiant(sp?) was right too! Maybe I should look her up  

Piepig - Have you been to the O2 before? I went last May and thought it was an awesome venue. 

Rachel - You've just reminded me!! All our blood test forms are in the cupboard (DF is extremely good at 'tidying' things away  ) and I meant to get some done this week! Oh well, must get them sortewd next week. Then we just have to wait until the 14th for my day 21 and that's us done! Can't wait!  

Reikilisa - Our new pup is a Mastiff Boxer cross, his name is Bear and he'll be 10 weeks this week. We also have a 4 year old Boerboel to keep him company. You're thinking about one then?! What breed do you like?

Hi to everyone else! I'm at work - so I'd best do some


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

The only tickets available on their websites presale are pretty crap, hopefully more will go on sale tomorrow at 9am. Also only 1 date for London, they are bound to release another date. Problem I have is that I am not near a computer tomorrow so can't get any    I forgot to ask about your follow up too, I am really sorry   will bring the dates forward after this post  

Rachel - your post is really informative hun and yes please I'd be really interested in what doseage of Prednisolone you were on. I think that I'm going to try and put a post/poll up on here somewhere and see if I can get some general answers on there, pretty sure that you are right though, the norm seems to be 5mg until e/c or e/t then 10mg until test date and continue until 12 week if positive and then gently wean off of them. Did you have tests done at H & E?? can you remember how much they were?? 

Kitty - good to hear from you, I was thinking this morning that I hadn't seen you about much. Not long until holibobs now, you must be getting excited!! Very interesting what the medium said   you'll have to see what happens in the next couple of months eh!! 

Lisa - don't worry about not feeling any differently, I rememeber when I was down regging I didn't feel any different at all and was convinced that it was not working, it was though of course. When do you start taking your Prednisolone tabs?? 

Cleo - at least you are off tomorrow and can rest up a bit, have you got another busy weekend coming up?? 

Cath - what a pain having a wasted journey to work   always the way when you try and be productive....thats why its not worth trying    only joking!! 

Rivka - lots of hugs hun  

Liz - great to hear from you   have a fantastic time in Disney, I am sure that Faith is going to love it. Are you getting the Eurostar there?? 

Cvru - how is the d/r'ing going?? hope that you're feeling ok. What time are you at Isis for e/c next Friday?? our appt is at 1.30 

Julia - you can only come if you promise not to dress up!!! 

I texted Shelley this morning and they are chilling in the sun at the moment watching the world go by   Transfer is in about an hour so Shelley I've got everything crossed for you hun        

Ok off to get the dates list, back in a bit xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

26th March - Shelley in Athen for ET









28th Mar - Isaac's 1st Birthday









1st April - Debs appt with Dr *******









3rd April - Tricksy & Chubby hubby consultation with Gidon








Cvru - Egg collection









4th April - Kitty & Tomcat on holiday to Oz









8th April - Em follow up Endocrinologist Appointment









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d









22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO









4th May - Rachel Egg Donation Reprofit









7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









[/quote]


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning!

Hope everyone is well!

Shelley - keeping everything crossed for you honey, can you bring back some sunshine too - it's blinkin' freezing here today.    

Cleo - thanks, honey, that's really useful info.  I was told that she would start me on 150 puregon this time. I guess tho' in all depends on where we get to cycle next so that's our next battle.  You look blooming in your photo, as Rachel says, be proud of your bump  

Kitty -  hope the clairvoyant is right, you never know you could conceive in Oz!  Do you think you would cycle again at ISIS on that protocol? Hope you're keeping well x

Cath - I would love a pup! Are they the red and white collies like Henna?  But reading what you guys have been through I'm not sure we could have one right now... so wish we could tho x

Liz - have a lovely time with Mickey & friends x

JoJo - hope you're ok honey, is it little fella's b'day coming up?  Have you any plans? 

Angel - you ok sweetie?  

Piepig - there was a girl on the bus last night saying she was about to book tickets but for the Birmingham show?  £60 each I think she said!  Didn't follow the rest of her conversation (eves dropper me!) as the Queen drove by and stopped all the traffic.  Did you see the spat on News 24 by the newsreaders talking about the concert, was in the paper this morning, looked quite comical.    

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just had a text from my best mate who is 24+3, she is on her way to the delivery suite as she has got pains and passing clots. I pray to God that she and baby are going to be ok, I am 'hoping' that its old blood as she has had a lot of bleeding during this pregnancy.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hope she is okay Tricksy, how scary. Let us know how she gets on.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh Tricksy - what a worry  .    everything will be OK. No point saying try not to worry is there! She'll be in the best place.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Her Mum & boyfriend as with her and she said she'll let me know as soon as she knows anything. I'm just worried sick for her, we are meant to be going to a wedding tomorrow, not sure thats going to happen now......not that that matters to be honest just as long as she and baby are ok.

Cath - I was going to ask you today if you are making any Easter Eggs? I was going to buy my friend a charm for her bracelet today and wondered if you could put it in an egg for me?? Going to wait a little bit just to make sure she and baby are ok though xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh my word, that's so scary - really hope she and little one is ok.    

Bx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -   that your friend and her baby are ok. 

As for the egg, sure can - did one with an engagement ring in once. Just let me know if you want to do it and if so what size egg and what flavour choc. 

Lisa - I wouldn't worry abot not feeling much at the moment. Some drugs just don't seem to affect us as much as others and each person is different. 

Debs - did you manage to get tickets? 

b - they're black and white rather than red, though still v cute. I think you're right about waiting to get one though as they need soooo much attention. 

Shelley - you should be PUPO now. Sending you loads of   for this being the one. 

Jojo - just noticed that Isaac is one in a few days. Where did the past year go? Is the sleeping still going ok?

Shortie - glad you found a trainer. one on one is so much easier. I can't believe they made you lose weight even though you were fit and healthy before? This bmi rule seems to take no account of actual fitness   which must surely be a better indicator.

Rachel - how are you doing? Do you fancy another dog walk soon? Now the evenings are lighter it makes organising things much easier.

Anyone else up for a walk (dog not required)?

Trying to get lots of jobs done today. I could really do with making some choc for the weekend - we're at Beth Chatto gardens Saturday if anyone fancies popping in - but there's housework to do still and dh has a friend staying over again tonight so that needs to be done first.  All before I do nights too.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just to let you know that my friend has been admitted, baby apparentely is fine but they want to keep her in for observation. She is obviously very worried and scared but fingers crossed she will be out tomorrow   

Cath - I'll pm you or ring you over the weekend re egg, thank you


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm just back from a two day training course in London so I have lots of catching up to do on here! DH wants the computer though so first off I'm going to off load about what a horrible time I am having!

Had scan yesterday with Sarah at 8:30 and L ovary looking alright but quite a lot going on there. Then she looked at my right one and said it had gone nuts over night. She said I had to prepare myself for the worst as they may well have to cancel my cycle due to over stimulation but she would ring me later once the blood results were in. So, I have a long day of waiting and then she ring to say my E2 level is 4474 which is way higher than it should be but they will let me continue for now just down the dose of gonal-f from 150 to 100 for the next two nights.... what a relief.... only I'm in London in a hotel and I get my pen out the fridge and discover I can only give 75 or 112.5 there is no 100. So, I ring emergency isis mobile number for advice and they say given 112.5 then 75 the next night. So, I stick the needle in and then realise I've forgotten to pull the dial out, so I pull the dial out with it still sticking in my leg. Press it in... it only clicks once. I start panicing I've done it wrong so I ring DH in tears and ask what to do. I dial pen again and press it into a tissue and it clicks 3 times so I know for sure I've done the wrong dose.... so I ring emergency mobile number again (this time in tears) and tell them what an idiot I've been. They say I can't inject any more even though it sounds like I've given the wring dose so leave it and inject 112.5 the next night.

So, I went to my training course today and my tummy has been getting more and more swollen and my ovaries are increasingly more uncomfortable so I am pretty sure when I go to Isis tomorrow they will cancel my cycle. I'm trying to stay positive and haven't cried yet (apart from when I messed up my dose) so it obviously hasn't sunk in yet what might be about to happen. If they cancel now it still counts as a cycle. I always knew this might happen but it had never crossed my mind that I wouldn't actually get to the egg collection stage. I'm back home, put my feet up and got a hot water bottle and I know there is nithing else I can do but hope and pray..... My appt tomorrow is 11am so I will update you all after that. Will log back on once DH has finished pinching my comouter!

Feeling sad! The ups and downs of IVF hey     I know they can learn from this cycle so that next time they are less likely to hyperstimulate but I can't start my next cycle til the new contract starts and they keep changing the date and then I have to try and rebook annual leave and stuff. Ok, I know I'm getting ahead of myself now. It;s not over til the fat Lady sings (or Sarah says so!).

Did quickly see Tricksys post, hope your friend is ok  

xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cvru - so sorry that you are having such a tough time with this cycle, try not to worry too much, how long have you been stimming for?? 1 week?? by now normally you would start to feel bloated, sore tummy and I describe (in my own unique way  ) like having a dozen big marbles shoven up your wanny and they are jiggling about, very uncomfortable indeed. I've got everything crossed for you for tomorrow    

I did hear from Shelley earlier and all went well, I'll let her fill you in but she is PUPO       

Nipping off now as I'm watching Louise Redknapp  

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

Bhopes and piepig - was great to catch up tonight, thanks for a lovely night. Piepig your hair looks fab hun!! 

Tricksy - i hope your friend is ok hun, what a worry. PLease keep us updated as soon as you hear. I know i've only met her once but as we are so close in our pregnancies and you keep me updated, i feel like i know her more (IYKWIM) . Have got a bit of a quieter one this weekend. My MIL gave me £100 to spend on me! So Dh taking me to lakeside on sat. Shelley and Greg are coming for dinner on sunday, so a chiled day then. I hope you have a good weekend, you've got a busy one haven't you??


CVRU - sending you huge hugs hun.      

Hello to everyone else, so sorry i have been crap with presonals lately.

Not much to report, am whacked out so off to bed soon.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo/Bhopes - thanks for tonight, really appreciate you coming out and listening to me ramble on.  

Loui - thanks for all the info you sent, still reading!  

Tricksy - hope your friend is ok  

Shelley - congrats on being pupo, hope you are not reading this and are tucked up in bed resting.  

CVRU - hope all is ok, sounds like you've had a bit of a nightmare with your jabs  

sorry i've been a bit absent recently, will hopefully feel up to more posting soon

xxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry this is going to be quick as im really tired i havent read any posts but i have lots of time to catch up,well we are home and i have 3 lovely 8 cell embies on board so only tim will tell now but once again im now PUPO.NITE NITE LOTS OF LOVE TO U ALL

SHELLBELL.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

fantastic news shelley   this is the one for you

Cvru hope you get better news at next scan 

Tricksy hope your friend is ok

Can't stop. really should be in bed. Just got in from doing a friends hair so shattered. Feel a bit stressy. Can't get any cover at salon for some of the days i'm away so just pray no one deserts me. Oh well, take care all xxx kittyx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me tonight.

Shelley - fantastic news - PUPO again!  Sending lots of     to your triplets!

Caroline -    so sorry you have been having a nightmare with your jabs -I will   that they don't cancel your cycle and hope that the fact you may have had a lower dose yesterday may be a good thing.  Remember to keep drinking lots of water and milk.

Tricksy - so sorry to hear about your friend - I hope she is OK   .  I have just checked my notes and E&H recommended 10 mg of prednisolone for me on my cycle increasing to 15 mg after either the E/C or ET (didn't write that bit down).  I didn't actually go with them in the end though (it was the first two cycles I was with them before I had my NK cells tested - this is what they would have suggested for my 4th cycle but I decided to cycle with the ARGC in the end so I could get the full immune testing done and be sure I had covered everything).  The tests I had cost £150 last Feb for the NK cell markers (CD19+; CD16/56+; CD3+; CD 4+ and CD8+) but when I compare to the ARGC ones they were very basic however they did at least show there was a problem with my NK cells which helped me decide to go for the further testing.  I also paid extra for some other level one tests (Lupus, anticadiolipin antibodies) which came to another £140 but I am sure you must have had those ones done already and know Loui got them done on the NHS.

Cath - would love to go for another dog walk - I was thinking the same thing earlier in the week.  Let me know some evenings are free (Tuesdays is the main one I need to avoid) - I reckon if we met about 5.30 we should get an hour in now before it is dark.

Anyway have to go - hello to everyone else.  I have a friend staying with me from Wales from tomorrow over the weekend so probably wont be back on for a few days.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning Ladies,

Piepig/Cleo - lovely to catch with you both last night.  You both look really well and it's lovely to talk to you both about everything.

Piepig - I really think you're doing the right thing honey. Will keep you posted on what I hear/get told about Weds.  Most City peeps are being told to wear casual clothes etc.

Caroline - oh sweetie, what a nightmare few days.  Take lots and lots of water and I   that ISIS don't cancel this cycle for you x

Shelley - yay PUPO girl!  You keep resting up now honey x

Kitty - sounds like things are a bit frazzled your way, hope you manage to relax a little and get things sorted before your hols.  Catch up soon  

Rachel - thanks so much for sending the info through, will have a proper look at the weekend.  Have a good time with your friend.  

Tricksy - glad all is well with your friend, still very worrying thing to go through.  You're brill for being there for her. 

Cath - am hoping to come over to Beth Chatto, never been there before.  Hope you're ok?x

How's everyone else?  Anything exciting planned for the weekend?  We've got absolutely nothing on which is just lovely.  Probably back to homebase to get even more tester pots, most probably.

Alas I was all excited y'day as my boss said I could work from home on Monday as the train peeps were on strike but I've just had an email to say it's been called off - was really looking forward to being at home (hoping that I could get to see the GP and ask about level 1s)   it's typical, they always call it off at the last minute.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Shelley -   here's to you being PUPO! Sending loads of   your way, rest and take care of yourself.

CRVU -   what a nightmare, so stressful. I   today's scan is fine and the cycle is going ahead. When I had a fresh cycle I was borderline hyperstimmulating, actually got to the point my left ovary was so sore I couldn't walk, yet ISIS never cancelled my cycle, just left me 'coasting', that is on minimal or no stim drugs for a week or so to sort it out, so fingers crossed even if some correction is nedced this is what they will do.

Tricksy - relieved to hear your friend's baby is fine, hope she is let home soon with an all clear.

Lisa - thank you so much for last night, your tx are the best thing I could have done. Last night I had the first proper sleep that I had for many weeks, and am feeling more relaxed today too. Thanks for everything and it was lovely catching up with you   Hope the jab side effects are wearing out, take care of yourself and don't work too hard.

Debs -   thinking of you.

Rachel - hope you have a lovely weekend with your friend. Have you already got your tx plan from Reprofit?

Kitty - hope you find cover at work so there'll be no worries about your holiday - coming soon now!

B - what a pain the work from home idea was abandoned. Hope you can chill out this weekend.

Cath - hope you are not working too hard in preparation for Beth Chatto. Take care.

Cleo - enjoy the spending spree  

Jo - how are you? I saw in the list Isaac's first birthday is tomorrow, congratulations.

Liz - you and Faith must be all excited about Disney soon.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia - forget to say we were treated to your lovely singing last night. What a voice you have!!! Surprised those people moved away from you


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

good morning everyone


omg i didnt get up till 10am thats bad but oh well im having a sofa day today not doing anything not even gonna get out of my pj's sorry i canceled u today vicky i hope u dont mind but i will make it up to u sunday looking forward to that hunny,yum yum is there anything u would like us to bring?hope ur ok hun and u had a lovely evening lastnight.   

tricksy,hun thanks for ur lovely texts,i r eally hope ur friend is ok and the baby is ok      could u add my test date to the list it is the 7th off april but i may hold on a couple of days longer.good news about ur treatment lets hope everything gets movin gsoon.      


cath,beth cattos is just across the road and i have never been there yet so i will come over tomorrow what time are u there from?would be lovely to see u.hope ur ok.   

bhopes,hi hun well might bump into u tomorrow.hope ur ok.  

crvu,hi hun i hope u got good news this morning i had my cycle canceled not due to over stimming but due to poor respons and it is the worst feeling ever but i really hope they will still go ahead     

debs,hello sweetie how ru doing?i hope seeing a few of the girls lastnight made u feel alot better sending u a very very very big    

liz,hope u have a fab holiday and faith enjoys her self bless her.  

kitty,hun not long till ur holiday and whata night mare not finding cover if i could help u out i would but southend is abit to far to go everyday,hope u do get it sorted out,when do u go on holiday?    

littlemo,i would love to see u in action with the dressing up and singing,hope ur ok,   

lisa,glad ur jab wasnt to bad,when do u actually go over there?cant be long now?how ru feeling about it all now?   

rachel,hi hun not long for u now,and yes things have moved very quickly for me,in some ways that good really.well hope ur ok.  

sorry if i have missed anyone shall we have a meet up next wednesday nite at the ardliegh crownwould be lovely to see u all.oh wanted to ask IS MILK REALLY GOOD TO DRINK AND HOW MUCH??right im off be back later.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone

My friend was discharged from hospital this morning and she has thankfully stopped bleeding and the pains have stopped as well. At one point yesterday they were talking about giving her steriods to develop babys lungs as they were not sure if she was in labour   not good when she is 24+4 she has got to go back in everytime she has another bleed (which is approx every 2 weeks) she is obviously very scared and worried. They are going to rescan her in 4 weeks to check on babys growth, which is perfect at the moment but they want to keep an eye on her. She is coming to the wedding this afternoon, I've told her I think she is bonkers but she is insisting that she just comes to the registry office and I'll then bring her home. Our friend is moving to Germany next week and she feels she has to go. Told her to go in her PJ's     So its fingers crossed that she doesn't start bleeding again. Thank you for all of your wishes, I did get so upset & scared for her yesterday. Can't wait to see her later.

Shelley - glad that you're at home taking it easy   keep your feet up and relax, i'll add your test date to the list   

I really need to get my butt in gear and get sorted out for my show tomorrow and the wedding this afternoon. The weekend is not too bad, just show tomorrow and 'payment in kind' for Si for coming with me tomorrow    told him he's getting in 2 instalments, half tonight and if he's good tomorrow he can have the other half tomorrow night    Sunday is free so just a chill day and maybe a ride if its nice  

Catch up later,

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xx

ps Cath I'm going to order the charm today and as soon as it comes I'll drop it round to you, probably next Thursday if that would be ok


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cvru - I really hope they are able to coast you rather than cancel your cycle. Sending loads of   your way. Drink lots of water as that helps flush the system. 

Tricksy - what a relief for your friend that all is perfect with the baby so far. Will   that it all continues that way. A friend from a different thread had really bad bleeding and cramps throughout her pg and has healthy twins so there's plenty of hope. Am around Thurs, just text when you're thinking of popping by and I'll make sure I'm in. May even whip up some brownies...... Hope you're having a good time at the wedding. 

Debs/B/Cleo - glad you were able to meet up last night. Have you had your ears checked after hearing the singing?    

Shelley - congrats on being PUPO. You take care of yourself. I'll prob head up to Beth Chatto around 11 tomorrow. Dh will be there earlier but I'm only going to pop up for aan hour or two as don't want to leave the dogs on their own too long. 

Rivka - really pleased you had a good sleep and are feeling more relaxed after Lisa's tx. How's your mum today?

Angel - how are you hun? Things any easier this week?

Julia - hope you and your boys are ok. 

Rachel - are you around next Thurs evening? Unless it clashes with Tricksy  popping over I'm free then. 

Hello everyone else. Hope you have a great weekend.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hay Ladies

Well after worrying that i had no side-effects from my jab and thinking ohhh i've got away with that then my hormones have well and truely kicked in BIG TIME      feeling pretty bad and have been quite tearful (for some reason when i'm in Tesco's ?) and i think its cause i'm really tired as well been really busy all week,  the only time i felt alright was when i was doing Rivka's treatment last night (so thank you Rivka  ) 

Me and my friends are going to a School reunion tonight so that should give me a good laugh - its 24 years since we were there!!  Apart from that we have an easy weekend or should i say I have an easy weekend (DH is decorating) thank goodness just want to kick back and relax a bit.


Shelley - YEAH YOUR PUPO!!!        I can do next week for a meet up  

Rivka - So glad the treatment helped hun and you slept well    

Tricksy - Awwww hun your poor friend thats such a worry     i just can't imagine what she is going through right now     Sorry keep meaning to tell you the drugs i'm on,  Estrimax (HRT) and 10mg Prednison from 1st day of period carry on with them,  I'm still not sure when to start the baby aspirin i'll check with him to see if he wants me on that as well?

Kitty - I hope that clairvoyant is right hun    I have seen quite a few of them and the main thing i get told is that i will have a son        

Debs - How did your appointment go?

B - Oh wot a bummer them cancelling your day at home  

Rachel - Hope you have a good weekend with your friend

Loui - How did you get on at your appointment hun?

Right i had better get my ass in gear and get ready 
Have a good weekend everyone 
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi every1

Just a quickie, i'm supposed to b getting ready to go shopping lol. Were doing Isaac a T party for his birthday tomorrow. I can't believe he's going to be 1.

Congrats to Shelley and I hope this is going to be the 1 for u xxx

Love to every1 else.

p.s having a mini meet up in Ipswich on the Saturday the 4th in the morning, me and debs so far, any1 else is welcome of course.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa -   sorry the side effects are bad at the mo. Have fun with your friends. 

JoJo - dh is at Jimmy's farm that day so I'll see if I can sneak into town for a bit and then go and help him. 

Congrats on the continued weight loss. You're doing so well. 

Shelley/B - change of plan on times tomorrow. I'm taking over from dh at 12.30ish tomorrow so will be there till it shuts at 4. Doing a big batch of honeycomb this evening.......


Loui - hope the appt went well. How's pickle been the past few days?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Just nipped back from the Wedding to wait for Si to come home. I've dropped my friend back at home and she looks great   She is trying to be positive and pretend it hasn't happened, apart from when I bawled her out for running up and down the stairs   She's had a stiff talking too and they are coming over for dinner on Sunday afternoon so that will be nice. She is now not returning to work, she called her manager to let her know what was happening and to say that she would not be in tomorrow and the woman was really really nasty to her   this is not the first time it has happened, its been pretty constant throught Sarah's pregnancy so she has lodged a formal complaint with HR and they have told her not to go in on Monday and to get signed off by the doctor with the stress. Poor girl, she had only been out of hospital for an hour when this all happened   

Lisa - sorry that you're having side effects but at least its reassuring that they are working!! 

Cleo - I'm up for meeting up next week. I have Pilates on a Wednesday but I finish at 7, I'm free most evenings  

Got to nip off now, catch up later

Lots of Love to everyone


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel/Cath - do you think Dexter <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZCxdm860YYGB%2526i%253D16%252F16%255F2%255F108%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







and i could join you on your walk sometime? he has never done anything like that before and isnt a year old yet - do you think he will be too young still? we also have some lovely walks just 2mins from our front door hear if you would be prepared to come out this way 

Tricksy - so pleased to hear you friend is ok - and what a  her manager was!

Shelley - woo hoo hun you are PUPO - really hope it works for you this time 

Jojo - i cant beleive Issac is a year old tommorow







where did that time go?? hope he has a lovely birthday hunny xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Evening all

Just got in and i've got to tell you about the school reunion tonight...........it could only happen to me!  Me and my three friends walk into the pub and there are all these balloons and banners with "class of 86" on them!! We've only gone and got the wrong year!!!       We were class of 85!!! the thing is one of my school friends sent me the email telling me about it and said that he would meet us there and he didn't even turn up!! so we are all gonna blame him      Anyway so we gatecrashed the Class of 86's reunion instead - had a right laugh though just what the doc ordered after all the hormones  

Em - I forgot to say i can't get the those smileys my computer comes up with can't install "Active X"

JoJo - Happy birthday to Issac for tomorrow 

Right better get off to bed
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ha ha ha Lisa, that is so funny  . Glad you had a good time, it sounds like just what you needed, what with the stress of everything recently. Hope the decorating goes well.

Shelley, sorry I have not got on before to say congratulations being PUPO. Look after the babies (however many there are  ) and look after yourself too. Chocolate is good for you at this time so get yourself over to see Cathie lol! Did everything go well in Athens this time? Hope to hear all about it soon.

Tricksy, so glad your friend and the baby are fine. Your ******** pics are lovely - where are the drunken pics of you and Si though??   Sounds like your friend has done the right thing, nobody needs the stress of a boss like that. I have known a few crap bosses over the years unfortunately. I think the power goes to peoples heads.  

Jo Jo, Happy Birthday to Isaac, one year old today!! Many happy returns to him!!

Cathie, sounds like you may have a few visitors today. I will try and come and see you this afternoon (even though I am supposed to be back on my diet  ). Hope that honeycomb does not run out before I get there!

Louie, how is that lovely puppy coming along? I hope you are all settled in nicely together. When are you coming to visit? It would be great to see you.

Ems, hope you have a lovely weekend with your DS and that he is behaving himself now. I bet you are looking forward to the Easter holidays.

Cleo, hope you have a lovely weekend - not long now until Easter holidays, when you can relax and eat chocolate for 2 whole weeks! You look lovely in the photo by the way  

PiePig, sorry I could not make it to your meet up this week, I hope you had a lovely time. How are you feeling? I hope you and DH are okay  

Rachel, hope you have a fantastic weekend with your friend from Wales. I am sure she won't mind a bit of rain (it seems to rain every time we go to Wales, but that might just be my bad luck). Are you doing anything nice with her?

Bhopes, sorry your day working at home was cancelled, what a bummer! Hope you can get to the GP soon to discuss the tests.

Caroline, how are things going? I hope you don't get cancelled. When are you being scanned next? Thinking of you  

Rivka, how are you? I hope you have a lovely relaxing weekend with DH, are you up to anything nice?

Kitty, try not to stress about your holiday, I am sure your staff will take care of things in your absence. You are going to have a wonderful holiday and forget all about everything and everyone while you are there, and let's hope that clairvoyant was right (I was told years ago I would have 2 boys so lets hope your one is right too!)

Liz, hope you and Faith are having an amazing time with Mickey Mouse. I bet she will love it.

So sorry if I have missed anyone. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. I was considering going to the Next sale but I am not sure now if I have the energy.

J xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

reikilisa said:


> Just got in and i've got to tell you about the school reunion tonight...........it could only happen to me! Me and my three friends walk into the pub and there are all these balloons and banners with "class of 86" on them!! We've only gone and got the wrong year!!!    We were class of 85!!!


Lisa - <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZCxdm860YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F19%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







that is hilarious!!!!!

Little Moo moo - thanks hun - things are certainly better now - ds is home already for the hols, he finished on thursday  hope you are all ok xx

 1st Birthday Issac -  Jojo - hope he has a lovely day


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Lisa - that is so so funny, its the sort of thing that would happen to me too so don't worry!!! glad you had a good night anyway  

Shelley - hope that you're resting up and Cath chocolate has helped make you feel better  

Em - bet you're looking forward to ds coming home for a week or so  

Jojo - hope that Issac is having a great birthday, unreal that a whole year has gone by already   is he sleeping through now?? 

Julia - no drunken ones of me and Si as we didn't go back    Si didn't get home from work until really late and by the time we had had something to eat it was gone 9 and we were just too tired, I feel really bad but I'm sure we were not really missed   well I hope so!! 

Cath - hope that it went well at Beth Chatto's today, bet you were cold   fingers crossed it was worth it  

Are we meeting up one night next week?? Think Shelley suggested Wednesday? I can do anynight

We went to a show today (pics on **) and it was bloody freezing, it was still good though as it was a new place that we went to and dispite the weather Cropi was very good. Also I towed the trailer today down to the yard, managed to turn it around and drove all the way there and back, so pleased with myself   Just waiting for a big fat curry to be delivered for dinner as I'm so hungry  

Catch up later, lots of love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you for all ur birthday wishes. Isaac has had a great day. He had a little T party with sandwiches and buns and cakes, I got him a cake with a picture of him on it. He's just gone up to bed and hopefully he'll sleep through tonight (I think that has answered ur ? Tricksy lol). I'm not sure how he got out of sleeping through, but I'm going to have to wait until the easter holidays, when the boys go to see there father. 

I hope every1 is having a good weekend. I have to go because Dan is going to show me how to do a listing on Ebay. Lots of things Isaac has grown out off (toys and clothes).

Love to every1 xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Jojo - just seen your weight loss ticker   wow hun you are doing really well


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jo - so glad Issac has had a lovely day  

Tricksy - i can do next thursday, but not weds


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thursday is good for me, think that Bhopes can only make Thursdays too?? What about everyone else??


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I can do any night too


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Morning, I spent ages writing a reply yesterday with loads of personals and then it disappeared, grr! Will try again today.

Lisa - thanks for making us all laugh! I'm glad you enjoyed your evening even if it wasn't with the people you expected to see.

Ticksy - such a relief your friend is doing so well. I can't believe she made it to the wedding hat afternoon. I don't have a provisional time for EC on Friday yet (if I get that far) but will let you know as it would be great to meet for a hot chocolate there (yummy!). Is it full or empty bladder for EC?

Shelley - congratulations! What does PUPO stand for? I'm guessing it means you've had your embryo transfer but I can't for love nor money work out what it stands for!

Rivka - what treatment did you have? Are you still feeling relaxed from it? I could really do with some alternative therapy at the moment, it's been more emotionally and physically draining than I expected and I can't sleep which is driving me nuts!

Bhopes - sorry to hear about them cancelling you day off, grr to the strike people and them giving you false hope of a day off.

Well my news is good! Scan on Friday showed 15 large follicles one side and 20 the other so still a bit nuts. Sarah came in to look at the results and again told me to prepare myself for the cycle to be cancelled but wait for the blood results. I was told we can't coast on this cycle due to the drugs we are using so if the E2 level had gone even more nuts we were going to have to cancel. It was a long day waiting for the phone call but eventually they rang and said my levels were just below 6000 and that I can carry on for now just drop my gonal-f down to 75. Yippe! We've been told that if we get as far as EC they will probably have to do a freeze all and let my body recover but I am still hoping for the best. I am listening to a calming CD every night in bed and visualising everything going well and generally having a PMA. I think wearing my right pink ski socks to my scan on Friday helped as well   Not long to go now....

Big hugs everyone,
C x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shelley is PREGNANT UNTIL PROVEN OTHERWISE!!!

Morning all, hope you are all having a lovely weekend. Jo jo, lovely pics of Isaac, and you are looking great too, keep up the good work! xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone thursday is fine for me but dont want a late one as friday is my first day back to work,CVRU100 AND SHORTIESMITH do u fancy coming to meet us all we are going to the ardliegh crown will get there for about 7pm we are all a friendly bunch and it would be nice to meet u both.and yes as little mo said PUPO MEANS PREGNANT UNTILL PROVEN OTHERWISE. well im home alone this morning as greg is shooting but round vicky and richards this afternoon she has made a pavlova i know greg will enjoy that so he is looking forward to that.not really feeling anything yet,but to early i suppose,well better get my bum in gear.hope ur all having a nice day.

lots of love
shellbell.xxxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

CRVU - I'm glad the cycle is going ahead. When I had my fresh cycle I had 14 follies on right ovary and 21 on left but still ISIS went ahead with it all, so   it's the same for you. The tx I had with Lisa are reike and reflexology. She is a real genius! She also gave these tx to my mum who has health problems and it's done her the world of good. Ask her if she can fit you in.

Lisa -    this is so funny. At least you didn't ahve to meet with people you don't know   glad you had a good night out with your friends that way.

Tricksy - hope you are ok and that your friend is doing well.

Cathie - hope Beth Chatto went well.

Shelley - PUPO girl, take it easy and lots of   

Jo - glad Isaac's birthday was such a nice occasion.

Hello everyone else.

Rivka x


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rivka - thanks for reply, reflexology sounds a brilliant idea. Did Isis do freeze all or put an embryo back at the time when you had all the follicles? I'm still staying positive. Got a bit cabin feverish this afternoon having spend the weekend taking it easy so DH took me on a lovely drive around the countryside this afternoon which cheered me up no end. Wondering how I will cope with work this week... keep reminding myself to take one day at a time.

Shelley - thanks for the invite to the crown, I will keep it in mind but probably wont make it this week. I don't finish work until 18:30 in Clacton on Thursdays and I will probably be shattered by then with EC planned for the Friday. If they cancel the cycle I might not be as tired so maybe!

Is everyone having a nice weekend?
C x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Deb - you ok? are you about next thursday hunny??

Anyone fancy doing the Race for Life at Ipswich on Sunday 7th June with me?? <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZCxdm860YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F36%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">








Walking preferably LOL


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

HI, reckon I can make thurs, Em do you wanna travel together again?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

PiePig said:


> HI, reckon I can make thurs, Em do you wanna travel together again?


That would be good  how are you?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Much better than I was thanks hon.  Think i've got things sorted in my head now and know what I am doing (I think   ).  Mr ******* on weds (although by the sounds of it london will be a nightmare cos of the protests etc, but oh well) so hopefully in a few weeks now we might be able to start making tx plans again!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

woo hoo - thats great news Deb - lovely to chat on ** tonight too


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

CRVU - when I had my cycle they didn't even freeze the embroys but went ahead with e/t on time. I didn't get pg that time, but did get pg with the frozen cycle (had a m/c but that's besides the point). I don't know if they've changed their approach but fingers cdrossed everything goes ahead for you.

Debs - glad to hear things are moving forward, and Mr ******* has some good ideas.

Rivka x


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all just a quickie as on du new phone and it's near on impossible! Wanted to say hi and would love to have met up before I go away but having bits waxed thurs eve etc. Might not get much time to get on comp this week so I hope you're all ok while I'm the other side of the world and that when I come back some bfp's will be on here. 
Wishing those of you having tx at mo all the luck and everyone else lots of love too. Look forward to catching up with everyone when I get back. 
Love kittyx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All!

Monday morning again    - where did the weekend go?!

Cath - I'm so sorry we didn't get to Beth Chattos at the weekend.  We were running late all day, hit Sainsburys which was mad and came home in the pouring rain.  After decanting the shopping I just flaked out and the next thing I know it's 3pm!  I'm so sorry to have missed you.  Any chance I can get an egg for DH?  (was hoping to get one from your stall). x

Kitty - please please pack me in your bags    Hope you have a wonderful holiday honey and have some wonderful news when you come back  

Crvu - am glad ISIS are still letting you carry on.  Keep resting as much as you can and keep the fluids going.  They froze all our embies on day 1 as it's the best time to freeze them apparently.  But am     that they go on to ET for you x

Reikilisa -   you did make me laugh with your reunion!  Did you recognise anyone from that year?  Hope you're feeling more like yourself this week.  I guess the depot shot is the same as DRing?  A girl on the FET board had that when I was cycling at the same time as her and she's now pregnant with twins!    

Tricksy - I'm not going to make the meet this week    Hopefully catch up another time.  BTW I've finished my print course so I can do other days now.  Hope you had a good weekend and the wedding was good.  Is it this week you see Gidon? Hope it goes ok x

Shelley - how you doing honey?  hope you're keeping your feet up! x

Jo Jo - ahh little fella's b'day tea sounds just the treat!  Hope he had a lovely day x

Rachel - hope you had a good weekend with your friend x

Loui - how's you doing?  When do you start DRing?  Hope Pickle is doing ok!  x

   to everyone I've missed.  Hope you're all well and had a lovely weekend!

Love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Morning All!

Just a quickie from me as I'm at work and got loads on! Thanks for the invite for Thursday Shelley - I may well come over now I'm 'almost legit'! We are struggling with the new pup at the mo (vv early mornings  ) and so I'll have to see how I feel later in the week, but I'd really like to meet ya'll! Hope you are resting up and feeling good.

Will try to get on properly later! 

x


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quick update... had scan, waiting for blood results. Scan showed I have some free fluid in my abdomen which I took to be a bad sign. Got three options that they told me about (not that I get to choose!). Whatever happens, if I get to egg collection, they will do a freeze all (so no Christmas baby for me). 

1. cancel now
2. EC on Friday as planned but then freeze
3. EC this Wed (nightmare with trying to organise work!). I have to ring work as soon as I know what's going on.

I'm starting to get really uncomfortable to wed might be nice but would work better with work schedules if its Friday. I guess either is better than cancelling now! I totally forgot to ask when we would be able to do a FET - I don't know whether we would have to wait for the change in funding to be put in place to fund the transfer. Also, I don't know when they freeze embryos - whether they let them go to blastocyst to increase chances of them working when thawed or not. All these questions you think of after you've left!


Will let you all know once I hear from Isis...
C x


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Cvru,

I'm sorry that today's scan hasn't bought better news for you.

This sounds something similar to what happened to us, we had free fluid but only found out at EC and when i was coming out of the sedation  .  They froze ours at day 1 as they have a better survival rate from freeze/thawing - I gather the embryos become quite fragile once they start to divide.

I'm so sorry this has happened to you too. Sending you loadsa    

Bx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bhopes - thanks for your reply. It's so nerve wracking waiting for them to ring me! I was looking at your information that shows up on the bottome (I hated clomid too!). I noticed you had the fresh cycle Oct and FET feb, was it your choice to wait a while in-between or is that how long you have to wait? When they de-frost them (got images of frozen bread being defrosted now), do they put them straight back or wait and see if they will start to divide first? We were going to go to blastocyst stage before transfer and I was just wondering if they can still do that. When we got told we were getting put forward for IVF we were very positive and convinced ourselves we would be the lucky ones it works first time for so thought we were close to finally getting out baby but I guess we are still a long way off.... realisations can be hard!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

how are we all??

had a manic but lovely weekend. Went off to Lakeside with my £100, what a bliming nightmare. Anyone who says there is a recession on should go there. It was rammed!!    We couldn't believe it. I was hoping to get some cheapy maternity clothes so went to new look as they have a maternity section. Well all i can say is they're catering for the younger expectant mum i think (sorry don't want to offend anyone etc etc) not the 33 year old expectant mum. It was all mini skirts and stuff that i wouldn't wear. So i came away with a top from dotty p's that looked lovely but when i got it home i realised i'd been silly as it doesn't stretch and wouldn't last me much longer. I took it back on sunday in town and bought a few other more practical tops!  had a lveoyl day with Shelley and greg on sunday, i ate far too much!!


Sheeley - was fab to see you guys yest. You rest up, hopefully the 2ww won't drag. Greg didn't take any pav home so i have half of it to eat    Catch up with you next week.

Cv - i'm sorry this cycle isn'tt going to plan hun   Its such a worry and strain not knowing. I hope ec takes place and that you can get on with a FET very soon after. Thinking of you.

cah - how was Beth Chatto? Busy i hope with everyone wanting their easter Eggs. The weather was awful though, hope it didn't put people off. 

Bhopes - sorry you had to go into work today   

Kitty - woohooo not long now then til you're away!! Our applications have finally been lodged. we are applyng 2 ways. One way is state sponsorship and we could know within 8-10 weeks  

Tricksy - glad you're firend is doig ok and that she got signed off work. That is awful of her manager   Glad the show went well.

Julia- i have now decided we are having a girl. I looked up boy and girl scna on he internet and think i can see a Lala on my scan. I really have no idea, just comparing them.     

Deb - glad you're feeling better about things and good luck for Wednesday. hpoie the protestors don't cause you too much trouble.

Lisa -how are you feeling hun?? Hope the effects of the shot aren't gettting too bad.


Angel - that's great that you are doing race for life. Sorry i won't be able to join you, but i'm already waddling    So would probably take a while.

Jojo - wow can't beleive your ds in one already!!! Where does the time go?? Glad he had a good t party. Sorry can't make the meet in the ipswich as off to London that day or an exhibition on Oz.

Rivka and Liz - Hello  

I hope that is everyone   Sorry if i have missed anyone, trying to cook at the same time as doing this. DH knackered tonight so thought i would cook for a change!

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Right, on behalf of everyone on here I am going to be the spokesperson and give you a good telling off ..... CLEO - and for 2 very good reasons.

The first is mentioning your imminent departure to the wonderful land of Oz. We are all very jealous, and also will be very sad to see you go so no more mention of it please.   

The second, and more upsetting, was the fact that you have made us all jealous yet again by talk of your pavlova. You know the majority of us would kill for a huge slice of your gorgeous pav.  

Can we have your assurance please that there will be no more talk of such things? The only alternate is to arrange a date for a get together round here (or anywhere!!!) so that we can all have some again. DEAL OR NO DEAL?


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Little mo - sorry!!! I hate to see the pav go to waste a really do. Shelley didn't even eat any and dh doesn't like puddings that much so it fell to me and greg to eat it. There is loads left though   We should arrange another meet and i will def make one..hope that helps make ammends. As for OZ, in my defence Kitty is going there very soon so she should be told off too


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Okay, a telling off for Kitty too, but she is coming back (for now, anyway!)

Shall we arrange another big get together with hubbies then? Some time in April or May?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Little Mo said:


> Shall we arrange another big get together with hubbies then? Some time in April or May?


yes,yes,yes......ages since i had cleos' pav!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

A big meet up sounds good to me too  

Are we meeting up on Thursday night?? On and off tonight as I've got a MAHOOOSIVE list of stuff that i keep forgetting to do and I really MUST get my butt in gear tonight   trying to sort out my car insurance at the mo.....been on hold to Direct Line for 10 mins so far  .......now redialing to just cancel my poilcy, peed of with being on hold


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Egg collection wed 3:30pm - amazed we have made it this far. Got to inject trigger at 3:30am tonight, yawn, yawn. Only giving 5,000 units so got two ampules so second chance if I drop it!

xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cvru, good luck tonight then hun, I am sure you won't drop it. Glad you have a back up, just in case though.  

Tricksy, yes, I think we are still on for this week. 

Cleo, when you leave you will have to give us all a copy of your pav recipe, then we can all take turns in making it and reminiscing about you when you have gone    

Great re meet up, shall we say May so that the weather might be a bit nicer? I think good weather and gardens are required due to the sheer volume of us all now!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

CVRU - thats great news that they haven't cancelled on you,   for lots of lovely frosties for you to FET with


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cvru - so pleased they have not cancelled you   don't worry about the trigger. Have you got any of the rubbery plastic things to put over the top of the ampules as they have been known to shatter. Don't want to worry you but just do it carefully, they are quite fragile around the neck of the bottle  

Julia - great see you all on Thursday  

Just saved £150 on my car insurance   good old confused.......com!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cvru - really pleased they're taking you to ec. Good luck with the trigger. On the ampules there's a little black dot on the neck - that's the weak point where you need to put the pressure to break. Anywhere else and it can shatter - which is poop.

Cleo - v exciting about the application to go down under. Def need another meet before you go so you can make us another one. Or two  

Shelley - lovely to see you the other day. You're looking really well. 

Kitty - have a fab holiday. 

Rivka - really pleased your mum is making such good progress. 

Hello everyone else, am at work and keep getting distracted (for some reason they think that I should be WORKING   ). A big meet in May/June sounds great. I can't do the bank holiday weekend or the one before but otherwise am reasonably free. 

Usual time and place on Thurs? I should be able to make it. I've block booked some days off after my nightshift in case we get a run of orders but it's not looking good so far. We really need a shop as our markets are dying on their feet.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hallo all

Well i need a AF dance please i STILL havent come on      hormones are all over the place and my knockers are like bricks!  I'm running out of time and i'm panicking!!  Its so close now  

I should be able to make Thursday providing i'm feeling ok with driving and that , not doing too good at the moment    

I'm up for a big meet, beginning of May is out for me.


Cvru - Great that everythings ok for EC you must be so releaved  

Sorry no more personals
Lisa x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Lisa sweetie -              heres an af dance for you darlin' hope it works - try not to worry hun im sure it will all work out fine    

Cvru - i had to do my trigger at 3.30am too   hope you get some sleep cos i didnt!! good luck hun  

Cath - hope you can make it thursday  

Tricksy - woo hoo you saved yourself 150 squidily doolies - thursday is on you then?!    

Who else is there on thursday? looking forward to a group  

Emms x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

rCvru - great news for EC. Don't worry about opening the ampule = I ised a t-towel and that worked fine. Good luck for Wed

Lisa -  AF dance for you                 

Deb - hope our ** chat has helped

Am in a quandry re immunes. Been on another thread and discovered Dr George at CARE has kind of 'hidden' a result from me - I have a negative LAD (which means embryo's won;t form a protective shield around themselves). His treatment should sort it out, he says, BUT, there is a whole thread devoted to why he has ignored others with the same problem. They all got BFN's with his immune treatment and then got a referral to a Dr at Portland hospital in London who prescribed LIT - where they take DH's blood and inject his white blood cells into you  - and inconjunction with Dr George's immune meds on their 2nd immune cycles, they all got BFN's!!! Nit sure what to do. have phoned George's secretary and she is going to ask him tomorrow whether I should get this referal in London (this Dr is free this fri) or not. The whole treatment for LIT is £1000 extra on top of George's immune meds (not got a price for them yet - it'll be in the post this week). Not sure if any of this has made sense - I am rambling.....

Loui xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

sorry for quick reply - I've broken the power cable to my lap top so am on borrowed time! Thanks for all personals. Injection done without a problem (not much sleep though cos kept worrying the alarm wouldn't go off!). One more step complete, now it's just wait for EC tomorrow. Feel rubbish today and got working lunch so no break for me, yawn, yawn. At least it wil pass the time for me until tomorrow....

Hugs everyone,
C x


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Mornin!  

Thought I'd pop on while I'm still in bed! I LOVE my bed!! Got to go to docs on way to work for another rummage - getting a bit boring now, but I know there are loads more to come!! Hopefully get bloods done this week too so things can start moving. There's an awful lot of waiting around with this TX thang isn't there?!

CVRU - Glad your jab went well. FX for Wednesday - not long now! 

Have decided I will come on Thurs - scary though, not knowing anyone   . Do we eat too? Just got back onto my Cambridge Diet so any excuse to pop off it for a meal is welcomed!! Can I just say that all this talk of pavlova is distracting for me too - its my fave!  

Right, best get ready for Docs. Can't wait. 

x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shortie, great news that you can come on Thursday. Do you want one of us to collect you or will you meet us there? We met Kitty for the first time in a car park, and lots of us met for the first time round my house a couple of years ago which was quite scary - Tricksy and I had met previously so I forced her to come round early in case there were any nutters! Luckily there weren't (   ). Everyone is lovely, glad you are coming!


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Little Mo!

Thanks for the offer, but I will meet you there. I live in Dovercourt and work in Colchester so have to come past anyway! Prob would like someone to grab me in the car park though (oooeer!!), I'm not as wimpy as I am sounding!! There's nothing worse than walking into a pub looking for someone - but I don't even know who I'm looking for!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> Tricksy and I had met previously so I forced her to come round early in case there were any nutters! Luckily there weren't (  ). Everyone is lovely


 <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZCxdm860YYGB%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F11%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







I never knew that Julia - how funny!!

Shortie - will be good to meet you 

Cvru - well done on your jab hun - hope you can make it through today - you will sleep well tonight!

Lisa - any sign of af?? typical when you want her to arrive she is late   - thinking of you


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning all!

Reikilisa - bloomin' AF   it's horrible when she doesn't show when we need her - hope this helps    ^           

Cvru - well done on your jab!  All systems go now!  I had to wait two AFs, I think, but as mine are so irregular it took some time to get to FET (but that is me and my body, I'm sure you'll be ok).     for tomorrow!  Hopefully there will be some lovely cakes for you too afterwards 

Tricksy - that's a good saving! It pays to shop around  

Little Mo - I'd be up for a meet up in May (might be on me lonesome tho as DH is supposed to be working abroad May time so would love some company then) x

Loui - gosh that really is confusing.  I'm sorry I don't know what to advise - have you done a poll to see if anyone has had/has not had the treatment to see what the results are.  Have you spoken to the Dr in Portland St?  Does Dr Beer say anything about this in his book?  Hope this can be sorted out for you quickly  

Shelley - how you doing sweetie? how's the 2ww? x

Lots of love n hugs to everyone,

Bx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh bugger - just seen the Crown do a choc brownie....


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shortie, you could always take a couple of our mobile numbers and ring us when you come into the car park. Not sure what time I will be there yet as I may have to pick Si up from Chelmslford and drop him home first.

I'll pm you my number and what car i've got, maybe a couple of others could do that as well? that way if you see the car in the car park you'll know which one of us is there already if that makes sense   Yep we do eat, I ALWAYS have the fishcakes  they are yummy!!! 

just nipped on at work so will have to reply properly later

lots of love

Tricksy xx

and yes Julia DID make me go round to her's early incase you were all nutters







we stood in the kitchen giggling like kids waiting for the first person to arrive!!! Never looked back though, now have some of the greatest friends some people can only dream off


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Tricksy - sounds like a plan! I could be your first nutter


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shortiesmith said:


> Thanks Tricksy - sounds like a plan! I could be your first nutter


   Are you on ********?? pm me your name and I'll add you as a friend, you can see what some of us look like then, just so you know who you're looking for and don't start talking to random strangers


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

went to work today and was sent home. I was sat at my desk around 8.30 when i came all over all hot and felt like i would pass out. went to the staff room to avoid kids and get some water and felt terrible. Started   and felt sick. Everyone was coming in and they were all sweet but it was so   . I've never had that b4. Been sleeping all day and resting, won't go back til thursday.

Sorry but i wonlt make the meet this week, going to try and take things easy. was supposed to be going to London on saturday but don't think its a good idea  

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo,hun ru ok u should have text me glad ur home resting love lots hunny.xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - Oh hun you poor thing     hope you can take things easy at home hun, rest up & take care of yourself    how much longer till half term?  


I'm so worried still no sign of AF     i'm so scared that everything will be cancelled and i've got all my accomodation and flights booked.  Why doesn't it ever happen when you want it to


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

CVRU - how are you after EC? Did you get to eat lots of stickies?    
Oh Lisa - i really hoped our AF dances were going to work for you. When is the cut-off beyond which you can't go for ET?    

Cleo - poor you. I hope you are feeling better now. Do you think it was a panic attack? I think that's what I had twice before, once when I was at IM in Barcelona and the Dr was forcing things up me and the other was when I was feeling sick in the helicopter on the way up to a soldier's funeral   . Rest lots xxx

Rachel - we havn't heard from you in a while now I think? How are you doing sweetie?

Shortie- I can vouch that no-one is wierd! And I'm sure you are not too! You'll be able to spot everyone in the pub as there tends not to be too many all-girl groups. I felt quite worried and intimidated on my 1st meet - but the girls are all really lovely - you'll feel very at home with everyone. I just wish I was with you all!

Shelley PUPO girl - how are you?

Well, my decision about LIT was made for me today. Dr George at CARE phoned me at 1730 today and told me that he had no objections getting the treatment in London, in conjunction with his immune drugs. Yey! He said that given my immune results, the treatment would be OK. It means a consultation (£250) with Dr Paul Armstrong at Portland Hospital hopefully this Fri (he had 3 appointments spare yesterday for this Fri whilst DH and I are on leave) and then I will presumably get DH's white blood cells infused at some point shortly before EC - or is it ET? Can't quite remember what Dr Beer's book said.... It means we will spend another £1,000 in total on top of all the other drugs I will be taking (I don't know the protocol or costs yet)

Love,

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - hope you are ok hon, take it easy and rest up loads  

Shell - how you finding the 2ww?  not seen you on much.  lots of   for you

Lisa -                 little AF dance for you, hope the ol'witch shows soon   

Shortie - look forward to meeting you!

Loui - hope you got in with the portland st doc....sounds like everything is now sorted and you are happy about what you are doing.

Cath - is it stansted you are at for work?  we are flying out to spain on 22nd April! maybe we'll see you?

wish us luck with ******* tomorrow!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I am sure that someone asked me to add a date that I've forgotten to add  let me know what it is.

Debs good luck for tomorrow hun, really intruiged to see how it goes 

Really looking forward to seeing you all on Thursday xxx

Cath - the pressie came today for the egg so can I give it to you on Thursday at the pub

Cvru - hoping that your egg collection went well today and you are all rested up.....keep that water uptake up as it will help make you feel better xxxx

1st April - Debs appt with Dr *******









3rd April - Tricksy & Chubby hubby consultation with Gidon









4th April - Kitty & Tomcat on holiday to Oz









7th April - Shelley test date









8th April - Em follow up Endocrinologist Appointment









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









15th April - Lisa flying out to Reprofit, Czech for e/d









22nd April - Lisa flys home - PUPO









4th May - Rachel Egg Donation Reprofit










7th May - Lisa's 40th Birthday
















8th May - Rachel & dh's Wedding Anniversary









22nd June - JoJo's Birthday









26th June - Kitty's 40th Birthday
















27th June - Kitty's Birthday Party









28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









2nd July - Em's Wedding Anniversary









4th July - Rachels Birthday









17th July - Cleo's baby is due









5th August - Loui & dh Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & J's Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Em going on her Cruise









Louis Birthday









16th Sept - Lisa & Steve Wedding Anniversary









17th Nov Cleo's Birthday









21st November - Little Mo's Birthday









2010 

26th Jan - Our Threads 4th Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Chubby Hubby Wedding Anniversary









12th Feb - Em's Birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon Birthday









20th Mar - Shelley's Birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys 30th Birthday Party


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi all just managed to get on comp for a quickie.............

Felt really panicky today trying to get everything done but had a drop of rescue remedy.(seemed to help). Problem is i hate flying but love holidays! Also checked the weather in Oz. It's RAINING!!!! sO what to take? Blah blah blah! Sorry rambling.

Clleo hope you're ok. Take it easy!

CVRU Good luck with EC. 

Tricksy I use confused.com too. Does save money. Doing mine at mo. 

Lisa Hope AF turns up soon. Such a nightmare. Hope it doesn't mess things up for you. Good Luck.

Loui All sounds very confusing. Hope you get all sorted on fri and can start treatment soon.

Shortie Hope your tx gets going soon. I met the girls in isis car park. My DH thought i'd gone mad going to meet a load of women i hardly knew. They're all great. 

Piepig hope you get on ok in london. Didn't know you were going to spain. Have a nice time.

Cath I exepect you'll be really busy leading up to easter.

Angel hope all ok with you. 

Rivka how are you.

Bhopes  don't think they'll be any room in suitcase as i obviously have the kitchen sink in there 

Little Mo Sadly i will be back but i can feel my feet itching already 

Shelley hope you're ok. thanks for your words about my salon. I know it's too far to come for you but thanks x

Hope everyone is ok. Have a nice meet thurs. Would def ike to meet May time whenever. And remember you're all invited to my party. Detailsto follow 

love and hugs kittyx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

kittyx said:


> Piepig hope you get on ok in london. Didn't know you were going to spain. Have a nice time.


only decided yesterday - its for a consult at IM barcelona! Just a one-night stop!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie, as I have not read any posts, but just wondered Cathie if you are working tonight to meet the President at Stansted?


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,
sorry no personals as im proper spinning out tonight,im ok just got abit worked up today as im not getting any real symptoms it just feels so different than last time i feel so normal god i hate this i want this one to work more than ever.its just all so hard i want some kind of signs,

tricksy,can u add my test date 7th april and my 30th party on the 20 march 2010 its a wild west part and u guys are going to love it got to all dress up though.right i really need to go lotd of lov to u all.

                                                               

shellbell.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've suggested Shortie as a friend on ******** for everyone so if you see her thats who she is!!!  


Shell - I'll add your dates hun xx try and stay chilled babe, you;re going to be fine   

Debs -   You're going for it hun aren't you   good luck for tomrrrow xx 

Kitty - have a fantastic holiday, don't worry about the flight. There will be stacks of films to watch, you'll be fine. Could you ask your doctor for a sleeping tablet??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> Debs -  You're going for it hun aren't you  good luck for tomrrrow xx


just been researching and getting things in place so if we need them we don't need to wait ages for appts etc, and if we don't we can just cancel! thought it made sense as there is nothing i hate more than needless waiting!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,hun sorry my part is on the 20th march 2010 not the 30th its my 30 b-day lol

debs,good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

the wilsons said:


> tricksy,hun sorry my part is on the 20th march 2010 not the 30th its my 30 b-day lol


What a nana, will change it for you xx

Debs - you are more organised than me!!!!


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all -
haven't been on for a few days - work has been really busy again (and stressful but don't get me going on that!) but had a really nice time on the weekend with my friend from Wales - she was one of my bridesmaids when I got married and I haven't seen her for ages so it was lovely to spend some time with her.

Cleo -   so sorry you were not well in work but I am glad you came home and are taking it easy - hope you feel better soon.

Cath - I'm sorry I have taken so long to post and assume that our Thursday walk will be off if you are going to the Crown?  What nights are you free next week?

Emma - that would be lovely if you could bring Dexter on one of our dog walks but to be honest if we are going to meet up your way it would be better for me to do this on a weekend as it is always a bit of a race for me to get away from work and pick up Choccy to meet for the walks on the week nights and I think I would end up feeling stressed and knackered if I had to drive up past Ipswich with a not very well behaved dog in the car.  How about you come down to us this time and then we plan a weekend walk up by you for the next one? Hope you understand   When are you free too?

JoJo - sorry I missed Isaac's birthday - I am glad he had a good one though.

Julia - you are right - it does always rain in Wales   - I didn't realise how much till I moved away!!!!

Caroline - Hope all goes well for you tomorrow and you get lots of lovely eggies     - sorry about the fluid though but as you said at least you have made it this far are now prepared for your options and I hope the ET isn't too far away for you   .

Rivka - glad your tx with Lisa went well - I agree she is a genius!!! I have got my tx plan from reprofit and have my depot jab next Thursday - no news on the donor yet though.

Kitty - hope you have a great holiday  

Debs - hope your appointment with Dr ******* goes well tomorrow   and also that your consult in Barcelona goes well too - sounds like you are trying to cover all bases before your next cycle.

Lisa - lovely to speak to you earlier on ******** - here is an AF dance for you....                

Loui - sorry to hear about your immune tx dilemma   - it is a whole minefield isn't it, just worrying that you want to cover everything but it being so hard to ignore the expense of it all.  The ARGC don't even test for this LAD stuff so who knows for how many of us it could be a problem.  It sounds like you have made the best decision though and at least you won't have any regrets at the end of your cycle that you didn't try everything.

Shortiesmith - hope your test results come through soon and it won't be long before you start cycling  .

Tricksy - If I don't post before Friday hope your consult with Gidon goes well and you come out even MORE positive!!!  

Shelley - hope the TWW goes quickly    - try not to read too much into your lack of symptoms but I know that is easy to say!!!  Your wild west 30th birthday great!

Bhopes - have you made any decision on your next cycle yet?

Well better go everyone (hello to anyone I have missed) - I am afraid I am not going to make it tomorrow again as I'm out Friday night and am just feeling really tired by the time I get home in the evenings at the moment - hopefully will get to one soon though and feel bad I keep missing you all.  I'm up for a big meet with DH's too (although can't do early May as this is when we are in Reprofit) and also some of Cleo's pavlova!

Lots of love,
Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quicky as need to go to bed. 

Lisa - am doing an af dance for you             

Kitty - the weather will come good and you'll have a fab time. 

Cvru - hope you got on ok today. 

Shortie - hope to meet you on thurs. 

Rachel - I had thought I'd do both though will be a bit tight. Up to you. Otherwise I'm free Tues, Weds next week. 

Tricksy - that's fine for Thurs, and I'll drop it in to you when I head into town at the weekend if that's ok. 

B - got your text, will reply in the morning. Off nights today so a bit dopey. 

Debs - I'll see what I'm working the 22nd but would be great to see you. If I'm on the right shift I could poss give you a lift from here to save you the parking (pm me the flight details if you want). 

Julia -   thought he was coming in last night and I'd get to see him but they changed it and then stitched up who could go and deal with his flight. Obviously trying to take jam, and cheese, through security at various times has marked me down as too dangerous to meet someone so important.  

Cleo   you rest up hon and look after yourself. 

Em - hope you're ok, look forward to catching up on Thurs. 

Hello everyone else. Sorry if I've missed you. Daisy barked at the postie this morning and disturbed my sleep and now I'm typically not sleepy enough to drop off yet. Ho hum! Lokin forward to seeing you all thurs.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Just a quickie from me! Just wanted to wish Piepig & Cvru good luck for today. Hope everything goes well for both of you,  .


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck today Cvru & Debs


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Doh - got my days mixed up so thought yesterday was Weds  

CVRU - good luck for today.  

Debs - hope the appt goes well.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Cath, there is no major rush for the egg, next week would be fine if its easier for you   will speak to you about 'them' on Thursday eve   yep now want more than one


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just a quick update... I got a call from Sarah at 9:15 this morning to give me a resounding bollocking for being at work and I was told to go home or they wouldn't do EC! Needless to say I headed her advice and am at a friends in Colchester tucked up in her bed waiting for my appt! They told me to get there early to assess me and decide whether to continue with EC or not, I'm now bricking it that they might cancel. I can't stand the idea they might cancel me when I am so close. I think its cos DH rang last night about 7pm ask re painkillers and could I take stronger than paracetamol. I think maybe its cos I'm a bit swollen but I also have a fairly rubbish pain threshold and my IBS is playing up so causing me pain....

So nervous...
Will write more after (as long as DH gets me new power cable for laptop)...


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

C - not surprised she bollocked you for being at work. Glad your friend is looking after you. Will be   they don't cancel on you (they try to avoid it if they possibly can).


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

C - ditto what cath has said. You are very naughty¬!!!!!

Lisa - hope af arrives soon.

Feelng better than i did so will probably go back to work tom, could do with an easy day though. I did ask that my work load be reduced but so far nothing has been done about it.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

I would have stayed at home but no one told me I couldn't go in, so I went....d'oh!!! However bed is much more comfortable!! My bad....!!! 
xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all, another nice one out there.

C - Oh goodness, I hope you don't get cancelled, glad you are tucked up and being looked after. I hope you can get on and let us know what is happening. Fingers crossed for you.

Cleo, sorry you felt rough at work, but glad you have rested up now. Only go back to work if you feel 100% okay? Do you promise? We don't want that happening again. You need 2 weeks off!

Lisa, I am praying for your AF to come soon, what a bummer when you have everything resting on it. I am sure the stress of worrying when it will come is making it late anyway. Try not to worry hon.

Will be back on later, have a nice day everyone xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

will be back later for personals, no late night for me tonight, I'm wimping out of Pilates tonight, period from hell arrived yesterday and I really can't do it   

I've added Cvru as a freind on ** too and sent suggestions to the rest of you as before   really looking forward to tomorrow night xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, sorry you are feeling wiped out, hope you perk up by tomorrow night! I have added Cvru as a friend on ********.

Shelley, I see you fell asleep in the sun - don't overheat yourself as I was always told not to sunbathe or get too hot, although I am sure the April sun is nothing to worry about. Hope it turns into a nice tan!

Will be back later.

Debs, hope the appointment went well today. How did you get on?


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just a quickie as I'm feeling a bit drugged up... they went ahead with EC. Got 9 eggs. not as many as I expected so I guess  lot of the follicles were empty but I'm happy with that. Embryologist going to ring us tomorrow but planning a freeze-all. Had some albumin today. EC hurt worse than I expected, sedation didn't help much,I still remember most of it nd it was painful! I've got to go back in on Friday for a check up a they are a bit concerned about me. Got to keep fluid balance chart as well.... going to sign off and write some personals tomorrow as too dopey tonight!

xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cvru - woohoo 9 is great hun, sounds like you had a pretty rough time with EC, I've always been lucky and don't remember anything really, I'm surprised they didn't give you more aneastetic   take care, keep your fluids up. Fingers crossed for tomorrow hun


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

They said they gave me 10mg of fentanyl and something else but for some reason it didn't work very well. Poor Richard almost got has hand squeezed off. He said there was nothing more he could give me for the pain and thought it was because my ovaries are so swollen they are really tender. Think I might head to bed now and see if I feel better in the morning!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cvru - 9 eggs thats great    hope your feeling better tomorrow have a good nights sleep hun  

Cleo - Don't go back to work too quickly hun, please look after you  

Kitty - I hate flying too hun that remedy rescue does help hun  

Julia - Thanks hun  

Thanks lovely girls for my AF dances and your posts but STILL hasn't turned up, feel totally wiped out not sure whether i'll make it tomorrow night

Lisa x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey missy pants it will make you feel better to come and have a good giggle and a hug   my af is bad enough for the both of us   not good, please try and come, it won't be the same without you   

Cvru - get a good nights sleep hun, you will feel better tomorrow for sure


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just popping on to let you all know that today went well, just got in as went to cinema etc after.  will update properly tomorrow.

Cvru - congrats on the 9 eggs, hope you are not feeling too sore now! loads of fertilisation vibes


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

cvru,9 eggs is fab hun just u get urself to bed and lot lots lots of rest for u and drink plenty of water.   

lisa.                              hope this helps pls come tomorrow.  

hi everyone else and yes i stupidly feel asleep in the garden today i had my tummy covered up but i i burnt my face and top part of my chest they are  very red and saw cant belive i done it,looking forward to tomorrow nite cu all there.lots of love to u all.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cvru - congrats on the 9 eggs. Sending you lots of   for lots of action in the lab of love tonight and a big   for the horrid procedure. 

Debs - glad today went well. 

Lisa -  sosorry af hasn't arrived yet. Have you tried wearing your best underwear? that or testing always works for me   Do you want a lift tomorrow night? I can pop down and get you if you want to come but don't fancy driving?

Hello everyone else. Can't stop long. really looking forward to tomorrow as had a pants day. Work was really busy and then I went out to help out in the arrivals hall and got assaulted by a stupid drunk woman. Nothing too major, she just grabbed and pushed me but it's left me pretty shaken up as it was so unexpected. She was abusive to loads of people and even tried to kick the police so she's cooling down in cells and is facing charges of assault. I just don't get why some people behave that way.


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Cvru - 9 eggs is brilliant honey!  Well done you. Hope they've been doing there thing over night and you get a call from Big T asap.  Keep on resting now, lots of fluids and painkillers regularly.     Sorry you had a rough time of it y'day. x

Lisa -                      is for you honey.  And lots of         too x

Shelley - ouch sounds like lots of aftersun for you today    

Piepig - glad you got on ok y'day, hope all the travel arrangements went ok and you get stuck with any of the protests. x

Cath - OMG!  What was that woman doing?!  Can you lodge a complaint/ban her from flying?  Cripes I think I would have decked her one back  

Managed to avoid the protestors y'day thank goodness, although came through Bank this morning and someone had written "beef" above the statue of Wellington, which made me chuckle!  

Right best get on with some work.  Sorry can't make tonight, have a lovely time and catch up with you all soon.

Love n hugs,

Bx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Terry just rang to give us the news... only 2 fertilised overnight   He says he is really surprised as would have expected a lot more to fertilise and that both the eggs and sperm look good. He says next time we might have to have ICIS done (or whatever it is?!). Going to freeze both embryos and leave sperm and eggs together today in case any more fertilise but he's not hopeful. He says he will speak to us tomorrow when we go up there for review. Dihydrocodein not really helping with the pain... how much should it hurt today? Don't know whether to ring Isis or not, don't want to keep pestering them!

C x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cvru - Firstly hun ring Isis, if you have taken Dihydrocodine and they have not helped the pain then you need to be checked over. It is perfectly normal to feel bloated and quite sore today but certainly not in the pain it sounds like you are in. So sorry that more did not fertilise, but you only need 1   ICSI is where you have your ivf cycle but rather than putting the sperm in the dish with the eggs they inject a single sperm directly into the egg so it doesn't have to work so hard!! typical lazy bloke syndrome


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

forgot to say, don't worry about pestering them, they would MUCH rather you kept calling than worry and be in pain


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tricksy - thanks for reply. Julie from Isis rang me to check how I am doing and I said I had taken dihydrocodeine but am still in pain and she said they would expect that as I had a lot of follicles so guess I will just have to ride it out. I will ring them back if it gets worse (it's hard not to worry though!). To add to things DH has just had to rush our dog to the vet as he's not very well and they are doing x-rays and blood tests so waiting to hear from them. Can I go back to bed and start today again?!

Hope everyone else is having a good day. I'm enjoying all your friend requests on ** and seeing photos of people here (I'm surprised how normal you all look   except for those of you dressed as nuns!).


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Poor doggie, hope that he is ok, thank goodness hubby is there to take care of him  Glad that Fiona has put your mind at rest, I was forgetting how many follicles you had. Hope that you feel better soon, going back to bed and starting again often seems like a good option to me!!!



cvru100 said:


> I'm enjoying all your friend requests on ** and seeing photos of people here (I'm surprised how normal you all look  *except for those of you dressed as nuns!*).


You always get one or two don't you!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cvru - sending you a big hug. Hope you and your doggy are much better soon. 

2 fertilized is still good as it only takes one. Just focus on the fact that yesterday you thought the whole cycle may be abandoned. Will keep   coming your way.

Comment about the nuns made me laugh. Bless you my child!


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Ladies, advice please... I have just been sick, should I ring Isis and tell them or just wait and see if it happens again? Sorry for kee asking loads of questions, I hope I'm not peeing you all off too much


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Ring them. Always better to be safe than sorry. It may just be the sedatives in the system. I always get v nauseous 24 hours after the sedation. However, with the risk of ohss, better to call them.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi CathB,

I rang Isis after having been sick a few times in the last hour and spoke to Julie - she said they couldn't give me anything for it as I have already taken some anti-sickness meds so ride it out and review in the morning. It's so hard to know when to phone or not cos they said look out for being sick as a sign on OHSS but then they didn't seem concerned when I rang them... I think they have made me a bit paranoid after their scare tactics yesterday! Will carry on with my sips of water and see how I get on!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all

C - really sorry you have to go through all this hun. sending you a huge  .

A bit of a me post coming up   . was Planning on going back to work today but yesteday aftenoon i started getting AF pains, bad back etc and it was constant. Carried on all night nd kept me awake. I didn't call anyone as i thought maybe it was normal   I mean it wasn't severe, i wasn't bleeding and i could feel bubs doing flips in my tummy. I held out til 5 this morning and called the delivery suite. They said take 2 paracetamal and call back in hour if it hadn't gone. The pain subsuided a little but was still there so i had to go in. Got there about 7.30 and was seen straight away. They checked me over and bubba was fine, cervix closed etc. They asked me to produce a sample and i could only manage a little bit, they tested it and it came back slightly positive   for what i don't know. Anyway they then asked me to drink more water and took another sample to send away. They think i have a UTI, but won't give me antibiotics til the results come back on monday   > Until then i have to take paracetamol. The pain has eased, just comes and goes and i have managed to sleep today so do feel better. They also took my blood pressure which is slighly low, this accounts for my dizzyness and faint feeling on tuesday. She said i might get this alot. Off work now anyway for the next 2 weeks and i'm so glad. just want to rest.

Hope you all have fun tonight. will miss you all.

Love Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo,hun once again u should have called me ru ok ? stupid question really sorry babe,what is uti ? well if u want to chat just send me a text love u hunny.xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry i'm not gonna make it tonight,  i feel just awful i've spent the last two days crying on and off all of the time and i'm just not up to putting a brave face on it tongiht and being sociable. Still no sign of AF and i have to start my HRT and steroids tomorrow,  

I'm really sorry girls just don't want to bring a downer on everyone elses night and Cath thanks for the offer of a lift you are a diamond  

Have a nice time tonight 
love Lisa


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

lisa,hunny pls come we can try to cheer u up lots of hugs might do u good would love to see u tonight,but if ur really not up to it we all understand big hugs darlin.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley - was going to call you then fell asleep, plus you have enough on your plate at the mo. I'm fine just wish the pain would go completely. DH was with me too. A uti is a urine infection and really common in pregnancy, just wish they would diagnose it and give me some antibiotics. Feel just like a period, cramps and heavy bad back.    

Lisa - aw hun,  a big   coming your way. I feel teary all the time at the mo, horrible not feeling right.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

cleo,hun im here for u any time of the day or night,at least u have got alot of time off now to relaxe and just chill out we can do lunch next week if ur up for it.


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cleo - sorry to hear you are suffering. Drink plenty of water as it will help flush the bacteria through your system, avoid things like pure orange juice as the acidic nature of it wil make it worse. Have a glass of cranberry juice before you go to bed as it helps to "line" your bladder making harder for the bacteria to "stick" to it. 

The usual treatment for UTIs is trimethroprin but you cannot give that particular antibiotic during pregnancy. That is probably why they are waiting to get the results back before giving you antibiotics as they have to find out what bacteria the infection is sensitive to. That being said, if you are getting worse then go back to your Dr as they may decide to give you a different broad spectrum antibiotics. They try not to treat pregnant ladies with antibiotics if they MIGHT not help, hence the desire for results but if someone is suffering or getting worse they will usually try. Doing the ironing is a good pass time as generally sitting down is a bit painful if you have a nasty UTI and walking isn't great but standing is ok and doing the ironing takes your mind off it. Hope this helps.

I'm still being sick but going to try some scrambled eggs on toast as Sarah told me to make sure I have lots of protein so I feel like I should try even if it bounces!

Have a lovely time tonight those of you who are going to The Crown, what a lovely evening for it,
C x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

C - how did you get on with the eggs? If you're still not you should call Isis again and if you can't get them call the hospital


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Cath, I've only been sick once since the eggs! I still feel sick and so am trying not to move my head at all. Going to move from the sofa to my bed soon but trying to build up the courage. I'm still in quite a bit of pain too. I've got a check up tomorrow morning anyway so going to try and bide my time until then as don't really want to go to hospital!  

How's everyone else that stayed at home this evening instead of going to the Crown?

My dog is back from the vets with some antibiotics and special food. His blood results will take a couple of days to come through and we have to take him back for a check up on Monday or before then if he keeps being sick... poor hubby, dog and wife being sick and he's been a gem at emptying my bucket so I don't have to keep getting up


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Evening all.

Thanks for another great night girls, it is so lovely seeing you all and having a good natter.

Shortie, great to meet you. I hope you enjoyed meeting us too. You were incredibly brave, well done!

Debs, sorry to call you Pig, I hope I did not offend you  

Right, important stuff now. We are all really keen on a night out at Clarice House so have decided a Thursday evening in May.

The options are:

Thursday 7th

Thursday 14th

Thursday 28th

and these dates are good for Cathie, Debs, Tricksy and Julia. Shortie and Shelley need to check. Could everyone else check which of these dates is best and we can then get a date sorted. Thanks guys.

I am stuffed so gonna try and bounce my fat body up the stairs soon and get to bed.

Cvru - I hope you are feeling better in the morning. We were talking about you tonight, we all hope you are okay x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Julia you always beat me to it   

Yet again a lovely night at the Crown, shame so many of you couldn't make it though   you were all miseed  

Lisa - why havn't you rung me i'm always here even if you just want to cry down the phone. I'm so sorry that af has not turned up yet, its just typical, whenever you want it to come on time it never bloody well does   Huge hugs hun, you know where I am   

Cvru - I hope that you've made it to your bed and you're all tucked up and resting. I hope you get a good nights sleep and feel better tomorrow. If you are in any doubt then get your butt up the hospital, don't wait until the morning   

Shelley - you are being so brave hun and doing so well, not long now. I hope that work is ok for you tomorrow and you manage to get through the day ok   

Shortie - great to meet you tonight, hope that we didn't scare you too much    you were eased in tonight with just us lot, normally we take over the whole corner and there are about 10 conversations going on at once   

Cath - good to see that you are not too shaken up after your ordeal last night   hope that she got into lots of trouble! Thank you for making the eggs for me, I really appreciate it   

Em - You are looking so good, you seem so happy (I hope its not all a front  ) and so much more relaxed than you were before, I havn't made you cry for ages     its nice to see you happy hun, you so deserve it  

Julia - you make me laugh so much, you're so funny. I can imagine you going hell for leather at The Sound of Music    Stop fretting about your weight you look lovely  

Debs - your hair looked lovely tonight, have you gone a bit shorter?? Its good to hear that you have plans for moving forward, fingers crossed for your results and i hope that they come soon    

Hope that everyone else is ok?? Getting a bit nervous about our appt tomorrow, I just hope that Gidon will give me what I want   

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

quick one before bed....belly is full!  shortie  was really nice to meet you tonight. 

tricksy - 25mg pred.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all.

Just a quickie.

Tricksy, thanks for the lift last night, it was really appreciated. Good luck today with Gidon, I am sure he will give you what you want  

Lisa, we missed you tonight. I hate to think of you sitting at home stressing about things. I really really hope and pray that AF comes for you today.  

Cvru, how are you today? I hope you are feeling better. As Tricksy said, if you are in any doubt get yourself to the hospital. We are all thinking of you.

Shelley, hope you get some cancellations today so that you can have an easier day. Hope it goes quickly and you don't get too worn out. 

Emma, Cath and PiePig, lovely to see you all too. Ems, I agree with Tricksy, it was lovely to see you looking so happy   Must've been the sound of music that did it!!  

I was shattered last night but could not drop off to sleep - I felt SO full but I think the cappuccino did not help. I was still lying there at 2am so feeling a bit zombie like today.

Righto, best get a move on. Have a lovely day everyone xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone - I'm glad those that made it out last night had a good time.

Cvru - 2 eggies is great. I hope you feel better soon honey.

Lisa - I really hope AF turns up today - have you spoken to the clinic for advice sweetie?

Tricksy - good luck today with Gidon

Shelley - how are you PUPO girl?

Cath - I'm sorry about that awful woman pushing you. I hope you feel better now.

Rachel - I hope work doesn't stay stressful. Are you still doing two jobs there?

Cleo - I'm glad you've been signed off for 2 weeks so that it gives your body a chance to expel that nasty infection. Keep taking the cranberry juice 

I have my initial consul with Dr Paul Armstrong at the Portland Hospital this afternoon with DH. He should agree to LIT fingers crossed.

Loui


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Morning everyone, I thought I would give you a very quick update to let you all know how things are. Thanks for the messages. Glad you all had a good evening out. I was sick again late last night and my DH set up a night light in our room and gave me extra pillows to prop me up which must have helped a bit as I did eventually manage to doze off. Pain still bad today and taken dihydrocodeine again, glad got review this morn or I would prob go up anyway! Don't know how I will survive car journey cos of pain and bumps in road! Still feeling sick... really hoping they give me something to help it all. You Ladies are strong going through all of this more than once!

Tricksy - hope this afternoon goes well, will be thinking of you.

Cleo - how are you feeling now? Any better? I don't know if you are allowed to use them when pregnant but the pharmacy does sachets for cystitis (UTIs) which really help settle down symptoms, might be worth sending someone out to chemist to ask if you can take them...

Loui - all the best for this afternoon, will be thinking about you and sending you positive vibes

Hugs everyone,
C x


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Mornin Ladies!

Thanks for having me last night - it was really good to meet you all. I am back on the Cambridge this morning and now wishing I'd stuffed in that other monster profiterole  

Tricksy - Good luck for your apt today, hope it goes the way you want it to . No, you didn't scare me, although I've no idea what I've done with your number, hope you don't start getting dodgy calls!! Good job Shelley was at the front when I walked in - would have taken me ages to find you all tucked in that corner!! 

Shelley - Hope your day back at work isn't too awful. Take every break you can! I'd definitely go with last nights suggestion of taking the clients chair and getting them to kneel on the floor  .

Crvu - Hope you are feeling better today? How is pup? 

Julia - Thanks for explaining the nun story! I can do any of those dates in May. 

Debs - I was joking on **! Saw your comment and thought ooops!! 

Cleo - Sorry you're not feeling well, hope Monday comes round quickly for you and you can get something to help you feel better.  

Lisa - Really hope AF turns up for you. I had to wait 6 days for my last one to turn up which, for me, only meant a delay in blood tests, so I can only imagine how incredibly frustrating it is for you at the moment. Sending you    that she shows up soon. 

Right, I'd better get on with some work I suppose! Hi to everyone else, and thanks again for last night, you're a jolly nice bunch  

Sal
x 

Ps - WHOOP WHOOP it's Friiiiiiidaaaaayy!


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Ooops! X-post!


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Morning All!

Lisa - honey, sending you load of      , hope AF turns up today    .  Has Stephan given any advice?  Thinking of you honey x

Shortie - sorry I missed you last night, hope to meet another time!

Cvru - hope your review appointment helps this morning and your sickness eases up.  Everything is happening all at once for you with poorly woofer too.  Hope you manage to have a good few days rest and that you feel better soon x

Cleo - hope you feel better soon, lots of fluids, cranberry juice is very good (I was always told Robinson's Barley Water too when I was young but I'm not sure if that's an old wives tale).  Keep resting tho'.

Tricksy - good luck for today    

Loui -     for your appointment today.  If I had a bit more time today I would have suggested meeting up for a coffee but I'm hoping to leave early tonight as it's my last day for a fortnight.  Hope you get on ok. x

Little Mo - is the Thursday night at Clarice House the same package as before?  Or do we book individual treatments?

Friday at loooooong last!  Am off now for a fortnight so rather chuffed, although the dreaded decorating beckons  

Love n hugs to all,

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Girls
Julia - thanks for putting those dates up - 14th May is best for me as dh is on a night and he has no control on if i can go or not - last night he had a go at me for being too tired for   and said 'i let you go out with your friends and deserve something back in return' i mean what the f*** ....... who does he think he is?   
So despite your lovely comments about me looking happy - actually im NOT!!!

Anyway.......

Tricksy - go girl with your persuasiveness - hope you give Gideon what for and he is happy for you to take the meds you wish -   

Lisa - sweetie - I missed you last night   hope you are ok hunny and that the wicked witch has shown her face now  

Shortie - how lovely to meet you,  i think you were very brave coming to meet us like that. Well you have met half of us - you just have to meet the scary lot now!   

Cath, Deb and Shelley, was good to see you too  

Cvru - i hope you are feeling better today 

Gotta go, need to do some housework - supposed to be having friends over for dinner tonight but dh said he wouldnt be here! i put it down to lack of sleep and a bottle of wine, but hell he was an ****! do i really have to put up with that


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> Right, important stuff now. We are all really keen on a night out at Clarice House so have decided a Thursday evening in May.
> 
> The options are:
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, I had a UTI once and took a powder called Waterfall D Mannose (herbal stuff) which is all natural and can be taken whilst pregnant - you mix it with water and drink it. Some health food stores stock it. Just google it if you want more info. It worked wonders for me. The nearest stockest is a place in Manningtree.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ems, GRRRRRR to your H (won't say DH, he does not deserve the D after a comment like that!) You ARE coming out with us to Clarice House, just let him try and stop you - he will have all of us to deal with! Obviously his back is better if he was insisting on jiggy jig last night then!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HI all,

well managed to get some sleep last night. The pain is no longer constant, but it is worse than before when it comes. I'm not even sure it is an UTI (they said my wee was only vaguely positive  ) as they wouldn't give me antibiotics til the other results come back...surely they can't leave me til monday?? If i'm still in pain tom then i will call the delivery suite and ask them whayt they expect me to do as i can't take paracetamol after tom as i would have been taking it for 3 days. I don't have any pain when i wee and i'm not going any more frequently. Who knows what it is!!!

Anyway glad you all had a lovely time, i missed not being there and meeting you shortie!! 

I'm going to give Clarice house a miss but know you'll ll love it there!

Lisa - how you feeling today hun??

C - hope you're feeling better hun   Thanks for all your good advice. Been drinking lots of water, 2.5l, to try and flush it out!! You rest up.

Tricksy - good ouck today hun.

Shelley - hope work isn't too bad hun   Lunch next week would be lovely.

Em -   i think you should with hold your services for quite a while if he's going to be like that!!  

Julia - thanks for the tip. Juat wish they would dx it and give me some antibiotics so i can stop worrying and start feeling better.

Deb - hope wednesday went well.

Bhopes - are you on hols for 2 weeks?? What you up to? Could meet up next week if you're about??

Loui - hope your meeting at portland goes well hun. How is that lovely little puppy of yours??

Love to everyone, i know i've missed loads.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Cleo sweetie - good that you got some rest last night, at least you have the next 2weeks off too to rest up   

Thanks for advice on 'H' but he started threatening to go and find someone else to fulfill his needs - so i darent hold off on services   - doesnt anyone else have a husband like that?


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Cleo - Have you any aches around your kidney area?  Sometimes that's associated with a UTI.  I've tried cystem (sp?) before but still ended up needing the antibiotics. Can you ring your midwife and ask her what to do? Decorating the kitchen next week.  It's a bit of a chore but needs to be done.  Would love to meet up next week - perhaps we could meet for lunch but only if you're feeling better?  Tues or Thurs would be better for me. Hope you're feeling better soon.

Angel - grrr, honestly, men!   Hope he makes up to you x

Just noticed that the HFEA have updated the clinic stats info!  Does anyone know where I can find the policy doc for SET?  I've looked high and low but only get snippets on the benefits of SET. 

Thanks all,

Bx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ems, that is just emotional blackmail, just let him try (especially with that bad back lol - he wouldn't get far!)


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - can you go on ******** hun - need a chat!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

ok x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I am on ** now, have you gone??


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Em - grrr to H, try some itching powder in his pants   cheeky men hey. Maybe you should wait until a really inappropriate time and then offer him  

Cleo - I would give CDS or your midwife a ring if you are concerned (esp with it being the weekend tomorrow so it's always harder to get hold of people). UTIs can have different symptoms but if the urine dip only showed border line changes its prob not enough to explain your pain. You can always try a herbal remedy like Little Mo said as it wont cause you any problems if its not a UTI but will help if it is.  

Lisa - any news on AF? Have you got a cut off time for it to arrive? Maybe you should ring the clinic and ask for advice, nothing to loose by asking

What's the Clarence house thing? My pooch seems to be doing a bit better today. He even asked for his breakfast this morning so that's reassuring. Saw Dr Perez-Clemente today, she was very nice. She said they were surprised at our "poor" results and that they didn't have an explanation for it as they would expect better, esp at "my age"! If we have a fresh cycle in the future they are going for ICIS for sure. Discussed me feeling icky and got signed off work for next week and told to take things really easy. Rang work, they are understandable not very impressed (and I don't get paid for being off sick). Had scan, ovaries still v large, lots of blood filled follices now, some 3cm big but appt thats not too bad. I had a bit of free fluid behind my bladder but not enough to be concerned about. I've been sent home to rest and drink lots of water. Still queasy but not been sick for a few hours (fingers crossed). She said to ring mobile over the weekend if not feeling well and concerned. I was hoping they would give me a jab to help with nausea but no such luck! DH going to go to town later and get me a couple of DVD boxsets to help me survive the next week!

Anyone got anything nice planned for this weekend?

Hugs C x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all.

Just checked out the Clarice House website - they have put the evening spa session up to £60 ( ). Shame we can't do during the day cos they have an offer of buy a top to toe treatment day for £150 and your friend goes free.

Emma, I hope I was of some help today on ********  

Shortie, nice chatting to you too.

I have done bugger all today   after my crap sleep last night. I have just loaded the fridge up with beer and wine so think I might treatment myself to a glass or two tonight (medicinal purposes only of course!)

Will be on to do personals later. xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - thanks sweetie - i can go during the day to clarice hun but dont know about others - sure Tricksy said last night she couldnt  

Cvru - i hope you are ok, please dont leave ringing isis if you feel any worse, they too sent me home 2 days after ec and i still ended up in hospital - go with how you feel hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Em - Who the fcuk does T think he is    how dare he speak to you like that, I am sorry hun for speaking out of turn but god almighty. I won't say that I don't know what you are going through as I do, been there, done, that, DIVORCED it   he is bang out of order and emotionally blackmailing you is dispicable......you know I said i havn't made you cry for ages, well I really hope I don't today but babe are you really sure you want to have a baby with THIS man?? love ya hun and i'm always at the end of the phone if you want to talk    

Cvru - glad that you are feeling a little better today, keep the fluids up and fingers crossed by Monday you'll be well on the road to getting back to normal 

Cleo - hope that you feel better soon too, it must be a worry for you......I've been to the delivery suite today, they are so lovely up there    Sarah rang me this morning and she has had bleeding again and her other half was at work so she asked me to take her to the hospital, I was a little freaked when we got there but it wasn't about me, she was worried. Thankfully she is ok, they examined her, listened to baby and the midwife got a kick in the ear when she put the trumpet thing on her tummy, they have let her come home but she has to rest. This pregnancy lark is no walk in the park is it   

Julia - hope that you manage to get a good nights sleep tonight, it was def the coffee that kept you awake    

Well I've had quite a busy day...not the one I had planned   as I said before I was at the delivery suite with Sarah late morning and our appt was at 1.30 with Gidon, I had to abandon Sarah up the hospital (she was just waiting to be discharged but had lost her notes!) and picked Si up at 1.25 for our appt   We got there on time and as usual Gidon was lovely. Seriously that man is so kind and understanding I just want to give him a big hug. I didn't need to be pushy at all. We started off talking about what I'd found out and he agreed that I can have everything I want. He was not too happy about the 25mg of Prednisolone but said that he would talk to a friend who prescribes it occasionally and see what dosage he gives, I said we would argue about it later   We were in there for almost an hour going through everything and discussing all options. Basically I am going to go again soon, very soon! as soon as 3 weeks time but probably in 7 weeks. We have got to see what cover we can get for Simon at work and go from there. I am going to be on the Flare Protocol to try and get more eggs so no Buserelin headaches and sleepless nights for me....well not until I start stimming anyway   I will be on....
Predisolone
Baby Asprin
Viagra
Clexane
High Vitamin B
Pregnacare
Gestone 100

Just got to speak to Jo to sort out the cover and we can go from there. Think that i would prefer the 7 week start as the diary is quite clear whereas May is really busy for us.....that might be a good thing though if it comes to it....we'll just have to wait and see what can be done

Ok, I'm going for a ride in this lovely sunshine, catch up later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Angel10 said:


> Julia - thanks sweetie - i can go during the day to clarice hun but dont know about others - sure Tricksy said last night she couldnt


I might be able to wangle a Monday


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, thanks for phoning today, it was GREAT to hear your news and that you have so much trust in him. 7 weeks is hardly any time at all. I bet he was impressed with the amount of research you have done too. Sorry to hear about Sarah again, what a worry! You will be very familiar with the place by the time it comes to having your baby! Sorry I could not chat for long - James had a friend home and they were running about all over the place going looney so had half an eye on them, so sorry if I seemed a bit vague (more than usual lol!)

Ems, I am always here if you need a chat.  

Regarding Clarice House, I am not sure now if a day would be okay for me, as I don't trust my mum with Alex for a whole day, I just wouldn't be able to relax.   I will think about whether a friend could look after him though if we do decide to go during the day.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Shortie very kindly rang Clarice House today regarding a group discount, and they offered her £50 per person for a group of 20 or more (thanks Shortie  ) for the evening package.

Do we have any idea of how many of us there will be yet?


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi, what is the clarice house package?!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Well we said for one of our meets we could go to Clarice House in Colchester for a pamper evening......

Evening Bliss Colchester (Thursday - Saturday)

"Perfect end to the day"



Swedish Back and Neck Massage (25 minutes)

Use of Swimming Pool, Spa Bath, Sauna and Steam Rooms

Three-course dinner in our AA award-winning restaurant

Towel hire for the evening

Arrive from 5.30pm - depart after dinner

£60 per person (or £50 if we get enough of us )


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Am sure I posted earlier but it's gone  

Tricksy - hope your friend is ok now and resting up properly. Must be v scary. 

glad you are able to start soon and with the meds regime you want.

Cleo - hope you're starting to feel better too. 

C - ditto. Also ope dh has got you some good dvds. 

Em -   that's so unfair to put the emotional blackmail onto you. You do so much for him already I can't believe he's not more understanding. 

Shortie - ta for arranging the discount. That's fab. Lovely to meet you last night. Good luck back on the Cambridge diet. 

Having a shaky afternoon. I didn't sleep well again last night but had to be up reasonably early. Then was about to have a nap after lunch when my boss called to see if I was ok after the other night. 2 days after the event. I'm NOT impressed at all. And of course it brought it all back so I'm feeling pretty lousy again now, and couldn't nap properly so am even more knackered. It's completely stupid that one realatively minor incident can make me feel this way. Dh is being a star but I still just want to crawl under the duvet and stay there. 

Debs/JoJo- will text in the morning to let you know if can make it.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Thanks for your messages girls     and sorry i didn't make it last night i'm just not good company at the moment but glad that you all had a nice time.

STILL NO AF!!!!       I've contacted the clinic and i've been told to carry on as my plan (HRT and steroids) so i have got to trust them and do what they tell me BUT as a backup i have booked a scan with Isis the day before i travel to check out my lining before i go as at least that way i can get everything checked before i travel out there,  otherwise i could get all the way out there and them say sorry your linings not good enough and it gets cancelled, this way if it gets cancelled i will just loose my flight money.............One thing i would say about using clinics abroad this part of it is a   nightmare! Although i have paid them 1000 euros  

Tricksy - Glad your appointment went well and not long now till you get started

Em - Hun i'm really sorry about your DH,  I know what i want to say but i'm pretty hormonal at the moment  

Shortie - Sorry i didn't get to meet you last night  

C - Glad you've got signed off work and hope your feeling better soon, you rest up and lots of fluids 

Loui - How did your appointment at Portland go?

Cleo - Have you got pains in your lower back?  I just remember when i had a kidney infection once and i had back pain and just felt dizzy and drained have then checked you for that?  Hope your better for your holiday,  have you anything planned for the weeks?

B - Two weeks off YOU LUCKY THING is DH off with you?  What have you got planned?

Julia - Can i do a maybe on the Clarice House as i'm hoping that i will be pregnant      Deffo can't do the 7th May though as it is 'B' day

Shelley - How are you doing hun?  Any signs?     

Cath - really sorry about what happened to you hun    your boss is out of order too     

Love to everyone else sorry i've missed loads out but going to have a nice hot bath and see if that brings the old witch on

Lisa xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Cath - Sorry you're not feeling good. If you want to crawl under the duvet - do it! Its not suprising your boss calling brought it all back - no one should have to deal with that at work. Hope you have a better night tonight,   . I am stuggling on the Cambridge today - its alays tricky after you've eaten proper food for a bit, doesn't help that DP is cooking bacon and chips  . 

Angel10 - I don't know you enough to comment really, but I think what he said was vv naughty.  

Cvru - Glad you are feeling a little better, what DVD's did you get? I could sit infront of Friends for hours...just don't seem to get the hours!  

Tricksy - Fab news your plan worked! This Gideon chap sounds very good. Sorry to hear your friend went in, hope she is OK now. Enjoy your ride - I really want to take Bear out for his first walk but should really wait till tomorrow  

Little Mo - I reckon if it ends up less than 20, we can still go for £50 each - should be able to wangle it, I'll have a bloomin good go anyway!  

Right, must dash hi to everyone else! 

x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

i'm out of bed and feeling abit better. pains are coming and going but nowhere near as frequent, hope they go now!!! Keep poking and putting and putting the doppler on baby!!

Tricksy - that is fab news hun! I am so happy for you. Giddon is lovely isn't he? Its just great that you can actually talk to him and he listens and takes it all on board, he's not the one telling you everything.  Sorry about Sara's bleeding again, its just a never ending worry. The midwivesa at the delivery suite are absolutly lovely, really caring. They told me off for not coming in sooner on thursday. I'm not as keen on the dr (consultant) saw the same one twice and they seem more in a rush. But overall i must say i was impressed with it there and glad i'd chosen it. 


Lisa - aw hun, how long have you got til you go then?? Sounds like a good idea to get the scan done. Like you say you don't want to waste any money.  

Cath - hun you work so hard. you should just go back to bed if that's what you feel like doing. sending you a huge  

Shelley - hope your day got better hun. Its a pain when people won't stop questionning you. Tuesday will be here soon hun xxx

Love to all Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - The consultant that Sarah saw today was lovely, really thorough and not in a rush at all, she was under Kadva last week and she said that she was really lovely and seemed happy. IF we ever get there I want Mr Evans-Jones as he is really lovely, I've seen him lots of times for girly stuff and he said that when we get there he will make sure I am on his list......apparentley!!! Sarah was worried that she was wasting their time and they were so kind and said not at all, she had to go back every time she was worried and they would much rather she went in than not. I was really impressed with them too. Glad that you are feeling better, fingers crossed you continue to improve over the weekend    

Shell - how was work today hun??


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG, there have been 2 police cars parked outside the opposite neighbour's house for nearly 2 hours (a different neighbour from the suicidal one and the sudden death one) and I am sitting in a darkened dining room trying to see what is going on - OMG I am a nosey neighbour! Wish I knew what was going on though. Desperate for a wee but don't want to miss anything!!

Sorry for lack of personals. Will update if I see any action!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Go and ask them!!!! Blimey it all happens in your street!!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

ohhhh, how exciting julia its like a soap!

Tricksy - great news from your consult with gidon today! you  must be so excited to be starting so soon!

lisa - sorry things are so stressful for you hon, hope it all is ok when you have the scan with isis.

shelley - how you cope at work?

cvru - glad to hear you are feeling a bit better

em -   i would not take that from john


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Julia -  go over and ask for a cup of sugar!! Get the binos out too! It all goes on in your street oesn't it.

Tricksy - that's exactly what the midwives said to me. I saw the same consultant both times so i guess i just got an off one.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

There are at least 3 coppers there in 2 cars. The 18 year old son keeps coming out for a *** and is back inside now. The trouble is we may never know!! It is the neighbour with the Filipino girlfriend, whose wife ran off with an ex boyfriend who she met again on friends reunited about 20 years after they last saw each other. Have seen the girlfriend thru window so she is okay. Wish I knew what its about!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

can't beleive you know so much about your neighbours       Dress up as a policewoman and go over


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Boy next door (whose mum's ex threatened suicide at Christmas) thinks he can see the wife (the one that ran off with ex love) sitting on the sofa through his binoculars - he has a better position than me as they are directly opposite!! What a to do!


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

I can' believe the boy next door has his binoculars out and is communicating with you - you guys are so funny!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

;


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> sitting on the sofa through his binoculars - he has a better position than me as they are directly opposite!!


have you got walkie talkies or something


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

This is hilarious          thanks Julia you've given me a right laugh tonight!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

No, good old mobile phones. No 75 are texting No 79 (best view) who are texting no 75 back with updates and they are then texting me.    I think I have been spotted as I was sitting in the dark but the light from my laptop gave me away so now have the light on - I can see the son looking through the glass in their front door, I suppose to see if I am still here, but I am not going anywhere - this is better than anything on the telly!


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ahhh you got caught, bugger! Just as well for your text message updates, he, he. Thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Me & Si are wetting ourselves here   

Si wants to come round a have a good as well, he's got a balaclava!!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi this is going to be quick julia ur so funny,tricksy glad today went well,well im knackerd my legs are herting really bad have been getting bad cramps on and off hope af is not coming i hate work and most that work there had loads of questions and im just fed up with working there,sorry for the rant could go on but its not worth me getting worked up.need to go to bed,love u guys.xxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Pants, just went for a wee and missed the climax.

Wife and son left and police just gone. Can't believe she left without a fight!  

What a laugh eh! Yes, it all happens round here! We know so much about each other cos we gossip (filthy habit but I just can't stop lol)

Shelley, sorry you had a crap day. Hope your cramps are just from standing all day. Take it easy hon. We all love ya xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

text the neighbour with the bins and ask him  

Shelley - sorry you've had such a hard time today   the cramps could be implantation, its about the right time for the cramps to start, it dows not have to be bad news hun    i'm sure its going to be good


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

what an anticlimax   I agree with Tricksy... text the man with bins!

Shelley - bug hug, sorry to hear you're suffering


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Just finished crying!  . Your commentry is hilarious Julia!!

Shelley - So sorry you had such rough day, hope you get a good nights kip and feel a bit better tomorrow. Cramps don't have to mean AF.  

I'm off to sleep now - DP's done his whole 'I am NOT going to bed at 10pm on a Friday night' speech, now he's putting the dogs to bed. He's done well - he held out a whole 15mins.... 

x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - any more news about what was going on? Have an image of a network of spies on your road now


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Boy next door missed it too. If it were not for my incredibly nosey neighbour (even worse than me) we would never have found out what happened. What an exciting Friday night! Well, after all that excitement I am off to bed too.

Ems, I hope you are okay, I am worried about you. I hope you stuck up to DH but do hope that it has not made things worse between you. I am always here if you need a shoulder/room for the night/anything.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't know Cath. We know the wife was there but don't know why police were - maybe she got into a fight with new girlfriend or maybe she wants to come home - who knows? She is a cow though cos she left without telling a soul. Left her job without telling them she was not coming back and walked out of the house with just the clothes on her back, and worst of all left 3 kids, the youngest of whom is a little girl who is only 7 years old. Apparently she was carrying on with this bloke for a few months before she left, and he has left his wife and kids in the same way. Does anyone have any friends/relatives in the police? I would love to find out what it was all about.


----------



## kittyx (Oct 19, 2008)

hi Just read about 100 posts. Chatterboxes


Sorry some of you having a really hard time. I hope i get good news from you alll when i come back.
Worked 10 hours non stop today and am knackered but too hyped to sleep. Nearly packed. 

RE clarice house i think i can do 14th may. can i let you know when i get back?

Take care everyone. Speak again when i'm back

lots of love kittyx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Whooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooo                AF AF AF AF AF has arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've never been so   happy in my life to have got my period         

So its all systems go for me again and hopefully being a week late will be ok and i can get my womb lining built back up in time,  any tips anyone for a good lining?

Kitty - Have a great holiday hun you sound like you bluming well need it!  Safe journey 

Julia - thanks for the entertainment last night it really gave me a good laugh  

shelley - Hun sorry you not feeling great after working, cramping could be implantation    

Have a good weekend everyone
love a VERY VERY RELIEVED LISA XXXXX


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - fab news honey!  so pleased.  only thing i know to build up lining is hot water bottle.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - that's fantastic news. Is it brazil nuts and pineapple juice for a good lining? can't remember exactly but those ring a bell.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Lisa, FANTASTIC news! (Glad to provide a bit of light relief last night too  )

Just did a bit of a search on the internet and found this ....

Dietary Recommendations for Endometrium

Endometrium
To ensure a healthy uterine lining, your diet must be adequate in vitamin A. Because vitamin E enhances the effect of vitamin A, and because selenium works synergistically with vitamin E, all of these nutrients should be consumed. Eat more cruciferous vegetables, nuts, cantaloupe, asparagus, yams, spinach, and tomatoes (for vitamin A); whole grains, nuts, seeds, alfalfa, kelp and wheat germ (for vitamin E) garlic wholegrain nuts and wheat germ (for selenium). Bioflavonoids also promote a healthy uterine lining. Eat more cruciferous vegetables, citrus fruit, and citrus fruit rinds."

This article is written to address naturally balancing your endocrine system, which in turn balances our hormones naturally. the article is 3 pages long, but this section specifically addressed fertility health.

"There are some supplements, either herbal or vitamin wise, that can aid this whole endocrine improvement task along as well. An herb called vitex, or chasteberry is widely known for its ability to balance the hormonal system. Also, an enzyme called bromelain, a derivative of pineapple, is gaining noteriety in its ability to augment uterine lining. A bromelain tablet with every meal would be the way to go. Good nutritional oils from omega 3, 6, and 9's will always benefit the endocrine system and help create balance. A good B-complex will enhance things as well. Antioxidants of all varieties, Green tea, Alpha lipoic acid, Vitamin C, resveratrol (a component of red wine), pycogenol, Vitamin E, and Selenium, all of these will work together to quench oxidants, keeping our systems and livers cleaner. As a result of being cleaner our endocrine systems are better able to function at an optimum level."

EH? I don't understand a word but hope it helps!

Have a good day everyone. Kitty, sorry you had to work so hard yesterday, sounds like you are gonna need that holiday! xx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lisa - congratulations on AF, what a relief!   Will my AF come 2 weeks after EC?

Quick question totally unrelated to IVF for a change, why am I a "junior member" on here? Do I need to post more to be a "full member"?!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Blimey - Little Mo - you should be a script writer for a soap as everything goes on in  your street - and you are SO funny!

Lisa - brilliant news that AF is here. Yey!

Shelley - I am sorry you are having a hard time - the pain slound like implantation - yey!

Angel - I know we haven't met, but I just hope you are coping with your H's awful demands. I likes someone's idea of offering it to him at a totally inappropriate moment - like when he is watching the footie or something. That should cure him...

Tricksy - great news Gidon is being supportive and you have everything you want for your next cycle - we could be cycle buddies...

DH and I had our appointment at the Portland Hospital and we are going for the LIT. It has to happen between 2-3 weeks before ET to have maximum effect. WHat I didn;t like was that he said we should never have had some of the immune tests at CARE as they were innapropriate for us, as some of the readings were low because I have never been pregnant  . The LIT will only take effect if we get implantation, so it could be a waste of money £1000 if we don't achieve it again. However, as DH said, it is better to have all the tests and all the treatment this cycle then leave ANYTHING to chance and have to go through the whole v expensive cycle again. LIT is normally used for ladies with re-current miscarriages - so worth investigating perhaps. PM me if anyone wants more info.
I'm still waiting on my protocol from CARE - I should be DR'g THIS THURS - but I don't know what drugs I need to get yet - I feel so disorganised as I am completely in the dark. It's not CARE's fault, I have rushed things through (or rather, all the consultations seem to have come really close to all the deadlines, like a pre-day 11 scan only a few days after our immune consulation, the consul yesterday 6 days before DR'g - and I don't have my protocol! DH and I won't know if we can manage to cycle this Thurs until we see if he is avail for EC and the LIT.
Louixxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all - 
you have been chatting loads as usual!  Work is still really busy at the moment so haven't been able to catch up with you as often as I would likel

Caroline - so sorry to hear about how things have gone the past few days - it sounds like the OHSS has been really awful for you hun (sending you big hugs hun    ) and I am sorry to hear about your low fertilization rate but it does only take 1 so hopefully one or both of those frosties will do the trick  .  How are you feeling now?  Make sure you take it easy this week and relax (those DVD sets will help!). Oh, and I think the longer you are on FF and the more posts you make you will change your status from junior to full member.

Lisa - fantastic news from you     - I am sure there will be more than enough time for your womb lining to build up now and it is good you have that scan to reassure you.  I always take royal jelly for my womb lining.  By the way I checked my schedule for you and S. said to start the asprin when I started the HRT.

Little Mo - Thursday 14th is the only one of those dates I can make in May - I will be in Reprofit for the first date and not sure I will be able to get away from work in time for the last one.  Did you find out what happened with your neighbour? I loved the commentary on that   (not that I'm nosey too!!) - no friends in the police though sorry - cant help with that one! 

Cleo - so sorry to hear about your UTI - I went through a period in my 20s when I used to get them all the time and it is horrible and hope you are feeling better soon    .

Cath - OMG -   that sounds awful getting assaulted in work - I got assaulted once in my job again in quite unexpected circumstances so can imagine how shaken up you were - I hope they do prosecute her   .  I feel really bad too as I can't make either Tuesday or Wednesday next week - have you got any suggestions for the week after (avoiding Tuesdays and Wednesday that week) or I am free for a walk on Good Friday if you are about then?

Shortie - sorry I missed meeting you with the others on Thursday - hope I get to meet you soon (still waiting to meet Kitty too!)

Loui -   Glad to hear your consultation with Dr Armstrong went well and he has agreed to prescribe you the LIT.  I hope you manage to sort everything for Thursday too    - if so we will be downregging from the same day as I take my depot shot then too.

Emma - sorry you are having a tough time with DH again     .  Let me know if you ever want a chat.

Bhopes - you are making me very jealous with your holiday talk!!!  Hope you have a good time off.

Tricksy - sounds like your consult with Gidon went really well and fingers crossed he will agree to your requested dose of prednisolone and I hope you get your treatment sorted soon   .  Can I ask what the high dose of vitamin B is for?  Sorry to hear about your friend Sarah too    - how is she doing now?

Shelley - I'm hoping that your cramps are implantation    !!!  I know what you mean about work too - lets hope you will be planning your maternity leave very soon.

Kitty - how was your holiday?

Debs - any feedback on your consultation with Dr *******?  I saw Tricksy mentioned you are having some tests?

Hello to everyone I have missed.
Well a little bit of news from me as I got my donor details from Reprofit on Thursday.  The donor is 24, non smoker, good health history, same blood type as me and DH and with similar characteristics (same hair/eye colour, similar height and weight etc) although I wasn't too bothered about the latter, but I would say a good match.  This is her first cycle, so she is not a proven donor, but I think the main thing is that she is young and hopefully can produce some good eggs for us.  Also, I telephoned Lisa and we decided even if the donor was proven but older you still have no idea how long ago this was, so DH and I have accepted and I think we have made the right decision.
Anyway - going to go now - Mike and I are going to the Seige House tonight to celebrate 8 years going out together.

Hopefully back on again soon,
love Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - good to see you on here, love your new picture too   sounds like you have been found a perfect match hun - wishing you all the very best for your cycle - and its not long to wait either     have a lovely meal with your dh too  

Loui - good luck with everything - sounds like you had a good consultation too    

Lisa - woo bloody hoo - finally   has come - not long now sweetie and at last you know this is going to happen        

cvru - hope you are starting to feel better - and glad your doggy is ok too  

Little Moo Moo - missed out on your live running comentary of last night, but was   reading your posts!!

Shellbell - hope you are ok PUPO girl and can hold out until tuesday   

Tricksy - thanks for your post hun   fanbloodytastic news on you being able to cycle again so soon - hun i soooooo hope this is going to be the one for you       

Poor DH i really feel i have slated him cos i was soooooo angry yesterday  but in his defense he was very very tired and had taken pain killers for his back and had a bottle of wine, so he wasnt his 'usual' self - beleive me if he said it 'sober' and i really thought it was his normal way i would have been long gone - but he can be so lovely sometimes and i know he is insecure, really feel that i shouldnt have posted anything now    sorry!

Hope everyone else is ok, we had friends for dinner last night and i had one hellava hang over today   hence not making the meet with Jo and Deb (hope you had a nice time girls) - got up at 2pm then went for a long walk with T and Dexter - cleared a few cobwebs! Im defo up for this Clarice House thingymewotsit - lets get it sorted and booked: i will start a list, if thats ok?

14th May - Emma & Rachel

Cant remember who else said they could come  

LOve to all - now off to watch a film with my boys

Thanks for all your support, as always - love you all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well the pain has been easing, still getting some every now and hten but not as frquent. I called the delivery suite and they were lovely. They looked up my results and said that my urine had come back all clear   They said take a few more paracetama and if the pain still hadn't eased then i was to go in and see them. I'm hoping that i'm on the mend now and that whatever it was is getting out of my system.  Hate all the stress and worry though.

Rachel - a lovely picture hun. Your donor sounds like a good match, so its all systems go.

Loui - good news for you too!!

watcing Monsters Ball now, Hallie Berry got an oscar for thisand its terrible!!

Love cleo xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello everyone

Wot a fab day out there    Wots everyone been up to?

DH has nearly finished our bedroom decorating now and i'm soooooooo proud of him and i promise i won't call him "Frank Spencer" anymore he's done a brill job,  He has papered one wall and the rest is painted and my little treatment (baby)   room is finished too,  just gotta buy carpets  which will wait till after our treatment.

I got a reply to my email from Stepan about my lining concerns and i've been told to up my HRT dose so, its all systems go now girls and i'm actually feeling really positive about it all now        



Julia - thanks hun for all that info    I'm doing the omega 3,6,9 and by the looks of it selenium looks a good one to take too so might go and get them as well.

Cleo - Glad the pains are easing now hun,  I would imagine your stressed hun but at least you have time of work now so your tiredness should start getting better and you can relax a bit.

Em - Hows your hangover?  I can't beleive you got up at 2pm!!!       i haven't done that since my clubbing days     

Rachel - Love the new photo, mind you i loved the one of Choccy in his little outfit too     How was the siege house? I've never been there.  Good luck for thursday  

Loui - Glad to hear everythings gone well with your consultations, hope you manage to get everything sorted in time for Thursday i can imagine its all a bit stressful not knowing whether its a goer or not but it'll all come together  

Cvru - How are you feeling hun?  Hope your on the mend,  When is your ET?

Shelley - How are you doing hun?  is it the 7th your testing?    

Tricksy - Have you heard whether DH can get cover for May or are you going to go for June?

Sorry to everyone i've missed, thinking of you all
love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Just a quick one from me to say a quick hello to everyone! (been stuck up a ladder and have paint everywhere!)

Lisa - am so chuffed AF came along in time.  It's all systems go now!    

Tricksy - just wondered if you've finished with the Dr Beers book?  I've got some follow ups this weeks so hoping to swot up a bit in the hope of getting some immunes done. That's really good news for your follow up.  7 weeks will be here before you know it!

Little Mo - what a to do going on your street!  It's better than any soap on tv!  

Cleo - glad you're feeling a bit better hon.

Loui - glad you had a good appointment.  How do you feel about it all? x

Kitty - happy holiday chick!  have a lovely lovely time!

Cvru - how you feeling?  hope you're feeling better x

Cath - grr, hope you tell your manager what for.  Can youtake some days of sick so you can take abit of time out for yourself?    

Rachel - hope you had a good meal at the Siege House?  i've not been in there since it changed from a pub!  Now I'm showing my age  

Right, best get back to round two.  I'm not convinced on the colour.... but will have to live with it for the time being.

Love n hugs to all

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Bhopes said:


> Tricksy - just wondered if you've finished with the Dr Beers book? I've got some follow ups this weeks so hoping to swot up a bit in the hope of getting some immunes done. That's really good news for your follow up. 7 weeks will be here before you know it!


Are you home hun?? i'll drop it round in half an hour ish on my way to do Crop 

back for personals later xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Afternoon all, everyone is sounding quite upbeat which is great - think it must be this lovely weather!

Went out clubbing in Nottingham last night for my friends 30th, had a fab time, and no hangover which is fab (even though we were all utterly ****** by the end of the night).  Have been out in the garden today doing a bit of weeding and looking at the state of my lawn.....more moss than grass, oh well.

Just to update those who don't know how my appointment with Mr ******* went, it went really well, he is a lovely bloke who is really easy to talk to, and did not try to rip us off at all.  I have had bloods taken for my NKs and John has had his karyotype tested, we have a follow up with him after easter to get the results and depending on what they show john will get a sperm DNA fragmentation done as well.  If my NKs come back positive he advises prednisolone, baby aspirin and clexane for my next cycle, and even if not he agrees with my consultant at bourn that the clexane is worth giving a go even though i have no diagnosed blood clotting problems.  I would definitely recommend  him.  Still waiting for results from our little piglet, hope it will be soon now, and still waiting for first AF since the ERPC - wish it would come so i can get my hysteroscopy booked.

Loui - sounds like things are moving on quickly, hope everything is sorted and you have all the details before you start your cycle

rachel - donor sounds great, can't believe how quickly it has come round.

Lisa - so pleased you are feeling happier about your cycle again

shell - hope you are OK hon?

CVRU - hope the OHSS has eased

Angel - don't worry about DH, i'm sure we've all had moments where we've posted something about our other halves only for them to make up for it later...

Bhopes - good luck with your consultations this week


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - that all sounds like you're making a good start into seeing what may have gone wrong. 

Lisa - really pleased you're feeling positive about your tx again now. 

Cvru - hope you're feeling loads better now. 

Julia - any more excitement on your road?   You know you were saying about joining a slimming club. Would you be interested in Rosemary COnley? There's one in Highwoods (I can pm the details) on a Monday I think. I like the exercise class bit of her diet. Otherwise could try WW or SW......I really need to start losing weight as none of my nice clothes fit  

Rachel - Great news on the donor match. 

Good friday is free so just let me know what time is best for you. Anyone else want to join us? Dogs not obligatory. 

Loui - think you're right that it's better to throw everything at your cycle now rather than wonder if things don't go to plan. 

I keep meaning to ask you how far you are from Harrogate? We've just signed up to do a Christmas fair there at the end of November and would be lovely to see you if it's not too far and you're free.

Shortie - how's the Cambridge diet going?  Hope you're not struggling too much with sticking to it. 

B - good luck with the appts this week. 

Hello everyone else. Sorry not managed lots of personals. I'm being hit by a hangover which serves me right for having lots of champagne at the christening this afternoon. Had a lovely time catching up with friends, and had fun playing with one friends two little girls who I adore. Even Alice (6yrs old) asking why we had 3 seats in the back of our car when we didn't have children didn't get me down. Also managed to relax a lot, helped by wine last night and the champagne today, so feeling less tense about last week at work. Even managed a reasonable nights sleep. 

Hope you've all had a good weekend.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cath - Harrogate is 25 mins away by car - come and stay with us (doggies are obligatory!)  . Hope you are feeling better now after last week. I forgot to ask -  what happened with the house swap?

Rachel - I am SO pleased about the match. I don't think you could have asked for a better match, and I think 24 sounds great. Yey!

B - I'm feeling good about this cycle but I am stressing over whether to start on Thurs or not as DH has got to get his Army Medical Centre to agree to do his HIV, Hep B and C and syphilis tests and results back by 2 May at the very latest. i think it's pushing it and I know I will worry if we get close to the time and they are not back. We have to have them done by then in order to have the LIT or I could start DR'g and then it be abandoned and restarted or I DR until the results are in. To add to this I have to get CARE to agree to either DR option before I start as the LIT and associated blood tests are with Portland Hospital, not CARE. Portland won't do it without results - and the results have to be within 30 days of LIT or they have to be redone. More stress!

Loui


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a quickie from me as off to the zoo soon - I hope the sun comes back out today.

Cathie, I would LOVE to go join some kind of group as I obviously can't do it by myself. Unfortunately I can't do either Monday or Tuesday evenings. There is a WW meeting on a Thursday at Mile End at 7pm or one near you at Mark's Tey on a Friday at 6.30pm. Are either of these any good?

Sorry, have to dash. Shelley, hope you are okay and not stressing about tomorrow, fingers crossed for you hun  

Will be back later xxx

PS: All quiet in the neighbourhood since Friday night lol


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

been to the delivery suite again!!!! Was awake all night with pains so thought i'd better give them a call. They were lovely. Bubs is fine, head is down and has plenty of fluid round him/her. They think i am getting very bad ligament/stretching pains made worse by scar tissue from surgery i have had for my endo. Anyway they gave me more paracetamal and another drug (can't remember the name and too lazy o get off the setee to look) and said come back any time i'm worried. They're really lovely there and i was prodded and poked all over!!

Been very quiet on here.

Deb - glad you had a good/productive meeting hun.

Lisa- wooohooo not long.

Cath - oooh wine and champagne, sounds like you had a lovely day.

julia- have fun at the zoo!!

Love to everyone

Cleo xxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's all quite on here today  

loui xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Loui  - just what I was thinking. Great that you're not too far from Harrogate, we'll definitely meet up then. 

Cleo - glad all is ok, though it can't be nice having all the pain. Great that the delivery suite are so helpful.  

Julia - I'll have a look at those times but think the Thurs one may be difficult as I have started to be given Thurs nights lately. Just need to get organised. I'm off for a "run" with a friend shortly. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cathie, I think Thursdays are a no-go too cos I don't want to miss out on any meet ups at the pub


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Cleo, I meant to add that I am glad all is okay. What a worrying time you have had lately! Glad you are being looked after well at the delivery suite, you will know it like the back of your hand when it is time to have the baby! Hope you are relaxing and enjoying the holiday time.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Cleo - I'm glad too that you are OK  

Loui


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - glad you ok hun    

Shelley - is it tomorrow your test day?  Good luck hun


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening ladies,

cleo,hun not again but best to be safe than sorry so i hope ur at home resting now sweet heart.    


sorry no pms tonight well only a few hours to go now we went to the drive through boots today to get our pee sticks im very proud of myself as i havent tested early and havent told anyone other than u guys and the athens thread and my sisater thats it,but im so scared about tomorrow more than i was last time as this time i just dont no what the out come will be      i just    like made that it works ,we have decided that if we get a positive we will do a blood test tomorrow one of the girls on th athens thread has just had her 7 week scan and she is having triplets      really pleased for her but how scarey.please ladies can u send me lots of pma pls.lots of love to u all

shellbell.xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley -                                                                                                 
thinking of you honey   for good news tomorrow

Cleo - sorry to hear you've been having more problems, but glad to hear all is well


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley -


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley -


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Shelley  - sending you loads of           for tom hun!!!! Thinking of you.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Good luck tomorrow Shelley, you know we are all thinking about you and hoping for some great news                                                           and also a big   Hope you get some sleep tonight xxx


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Shelley - well done for holding out! All the best for tomorrow morning, we will all be thinking about you and sending you positive vibes   

Cleo - nice to hear CDS have been treating you well. Sorry to hear you had to go back in but it's nice that they managed to relax your mind about it a bit

Julia - how did you get on at the zoo? did the sun shine for you in the end?

Loui - what did you decide to do in the end? It all sounds very complicated trying to get the test results and stuff at the right time.

Lisa - great news that DH got the decorating of your spare (baby) room finished. It's always nice to sit back and relax and feel like you've realty achieved something.

I'm beginning to feel slightly more human although I still get dizzy when I stand up. Not been sick today which is a huge bonus! Finished reading another book. DH bought me a DS instead of DVDs which is brilliant as I've really been getting into it even though I wasn't sure I would! My pooch is much improved as well and has had DH throwing balls for him in the garden today. My grrr bit of news, DH cousin is expecting a baby so got married v quickly after getting his gf pregnant, they talk about it all the time even though they know we are having fertility problems but I'm slowly getting used to that and using avoidance techniques at times. They found out today they are having a girl... and they have only picked the name we had short listed if we had a girl... grrr to them!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - darlin, thinking of you for tomorrow -                                          - i sooooooooooooo hope you get that BFP sweetie - get some rest if you can - lots of love    

Sorry - gotta fly, will try to get on tomorrow for more personals
Love to all


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi All

Just wanted to wish Shelly loads of luck, thinking of you


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - I have got absolutley everything crossed for you for tomorrow hun    You have done really well not testing early. I truly hope and pray that you get your BFP and you and Greg get your dream come true   

Cleo - so glad that you and bubsy are both ok. You and Sarah are going to know the hospital like the back of your hands by the time you have your babies!! I should give you her number so you can compare notes   

Julia - How was the zoo hun?? 

Cath - how are yoiu feeling?? 

Lisa - not long now eh   how are you feeling? hope that you are ok and trying to stay calm    

Cvru - so glad that you are finally feeling better, sounds like you are all on the mend. Did Terry freeze both of your embys?? 

Loui - no wonder you are stressed about your cycle. We have had a similar dilemma, we can start in 3 weeks but we have so much on in May that it will just be too much to fit it all in and cycling in June just make so much more sense and will be a lot less stressful. Only you can make the decision and i know its not an easy one to make  

sorry for lack of personals tonight, its been one of those nights  will try and catch up properly tomorrow 

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just topping up some more                         for shelley. Got everything crossed for tomorrow 

Maz x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks so much everyone means alot i had a little cry earlier silly i no but i just want this one to work so much,im gonna have a quick look on ** then im going to attempted to go to bed so i will let u all no n the morning thanks for all ur support love u guys so much u all mean alot o me the bestest friends anyone could ever ask for so this is for all of u     nite nite.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Any news Shelley?? xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thats what I'm checking for as well

Had everything crossed for you hun since I woke up


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Came on to see if theres any news from Shelley too? Tricksy have you heard from her?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

me three. Thinking of you this morning shel and praying for a big fat bfp


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

No, not heard anything   I text her this morning but not heard anything back, just hope and pray she got her bfp


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shelley -                         for today honey. x

Bx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - thanks for that, oh i really     its good news - where are you Shellbell? - hope you are ok


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

anyone heard anything?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

PiePig said:


> anyone heard anything?


No hun


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

come on shelle - you'll make me late for work....so   its good news!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have to leave for work - will try to get on there, Shelley - thinking of you


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thinking of u too Shelley, hope its good news hun


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

sorry guys but its a bfn we are gutted       done 2 tests a digital one which picks up a higher reading and first respons which picks up a lower reading  both were negative waiting for a reply from penny but its all over i think i cant belive it im truely gutted spk to u all later and thanks for all ur messages.

lots of love 
shell.xxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh Shelley and Greg, we are so sorry to hear your news. Hope you are both okay. I am truly amazed as I really thought it would work for you this time. Take care hun


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shell - I'm here at the end of the phone anytime you want hun, I am so so sorry


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley & Greg - I am so very sorry for you both, you must be devestated - you know we are all here for you, anytime - i wish i knew what else to say   biggest hugs to you


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh Shelley, I'm so sorry


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Shelley I'm so sorry hun. I'm thinking of u    Its so hard to know what to say, but like the others I'm here for u xxx


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't have a clue what to say, just wanted to say sorry Shelley  . Take care,


----------



## cvru100 (Mar 4, 2009)

Shelley - I woke up thinking about you so logged on. I'm sorry to hear your news. Sending you big hugs. Thinking of you and Greg xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Shelley & Greg - So so sorry     lost for words again hun really thought it would be your time     Totally gutted for you and thinking of you both


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley & Greg - I am so sorry    hope you are ok, and that you were able to get in touch with penny


----------



## Bhopes (Jan 23, 2007)

Shelley - honey, I'm so very sorry, sending you lots of       

Bx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Shelley - been thinking about you all day hun  :' There is no point in saying that I hope that you are ok as I know that you won't be but I'm always here if you want to talk   

No personals tonight as it just doesn't seem right


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Think that we need a meet up next week at the Crown, anyone up for it??


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - yes i agree a meet up is in order, i know what you mean about other posts hun but i have to mention that i find out tomorrow about my prolactin results and i cant pretend not to be worried about what he suggests.......sorry   but its important to me! - can do next thursday hun  

Shelley/Greg - been thinking of you both all day


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hun I am so sorry, of course you are worried   what time is your appt  I'll have everything crossed for you  

Thursday next week is good for me too


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Tricksy - not sure time, gotta go check now - be right back


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - I'm so sorry hon


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em - will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping that the prolactin results are either good or treatable.  

A meet up sounds a great idea. Can't do Thurs or Weds so prob won't make it.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Em - good luck tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you  

Can't do next week as i'll hopefully    be in Czech


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi - just a quick one from me -

Shellie and Greg      I am so sorry to hear your news - I was so hoping that things would be different this time and really feel for you both.

Emma - hope all goes well tomorrow and will keep fingers crossed  

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening ladies, 

well what a day,im well and truely drained been e-mailing penny most of the day,she did want me to stop all drugs but she said if i feel that i want to then to carry on for a couple more days so thats what im going to do,but she has asked that when my periods come she wants me to get a sample of blood and courier it to her she wants to test for some viruses that may be killing of the embrios i will do as she asks,she has not taken any money of us nor does she want to and she is sorting out tests she wants to do so we will just have to see.but i have been up and down today think really positive saying we will go on holiday join the gym and loose weight and just have fun but then the next it hits and i come right back down again           im gutted well and truely i had perfect eggs a good sperm donor i just dont understand it really did hit me this evening i just cant belive it,will it ever happen.     

ems,hun hope its good news for u tomorrow    

tricksy,thanks for ur phone call,our meal out was nice but i just cant concentrate a meet up next thursday would be lovely count me in.     

sorry to go on everyone.thanks for all ur messages,love u guys all so much thank u.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

We love you too hun


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - goodluck for your consult tomorrow, hope you finally get the answers and tx you need (if any).

shelley - would be really interested to hear what viruses she is testing for as this is my area of work 

Tricksy - would love to come to the crown but just looked at my bank balance and don't think i can do it!

Bhopes - when is your consult? sometime this week wasn't it?

Lisa - hope all is going well with the HRT, not long now!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh Shelley your post brought tears to me eyes sweetie - thank you so much for taking the time to post on here babe and tell us whats happening - of course you will be up and down, just go with your emotions and know we are here for you 24/7 - love you lots    

Tricksy - appointment is at 5.20  

If Cath cant make next thurs, what about tuesday? - Lisa will miss you but will be wishing you loads of


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I can't do Tuesday as its my birthday


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

So sorry I have not posted for ages but have been reading,

Shelley sending you and greg big hugs     I'm so sorry hun xx

Jojo:
So sorry I missed Isacc Birthday glad he had a good one. Must meet up soon maybe you could get to stowmarket and we could go to playworld Faith loves it in there.

Lisa:
Glad all is going well and af is here sending lots of   

Will do personals tomorrow promise

Take care Liz xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Shelley- so sorry to hear your news today     

Going to start a new thread at half past girls so please post before then or save what you are doing 

Maz x


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - I'm so sorry that it wasn't your time this time. I just wanted to (gently) ask whether you have considered immune testing? My new consultant has found out that my body is destroying my embryo's in a big way - and so I'll never get pregnant or maintain a pregnancy unless I have immune drugs to reduce my body's natural killing capacity. Just a thought - I only mentioned this because you say Penny is thinking about other tests for you - perhaps these are what she is thinking? PM me if you need more information sweetheart


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190435.0

Happy chatting 

Maz xxx


----------

